# Deftones Appreciation Thread



## matt397 (Aug 18, 2012)

Deftones are up there with my top 3 favorite bands of all time and I couldn't find an appreciation thread so I made my own ! So post away ! 

I saw Them for the first time last weekend at Heavy T.O. an absolutely blew my fucking mind. Such a captivating and killer performance. 



Chino discussing the new album:
Deftones frontman Chino Moreno discusses his band's new album | The Music Mix | EW.com

And a new song ! Live:
Roller Derby


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 18, 2012)

I was there too. Their crowd may not have been as dense as System's but everyone was so pumped. I've been waiting to see them for 6 years now, they're also in my top 3. 

EDIT: All that mud was caked all the way up to my knee. I went to my hotel and the hotel managers looked at me like


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 18, 2012)

Inb4 BrainArt

Also, Deftones are fucking awesome.

If they had any other vocalist their music would just not work.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 18, 2012)

I appreciate the Deftones.


----------



## Semichastny (Aug 18, 2012)

Stephen's playing has had a great influence in how I approach guitar. That being said the people I know who have seen them on their tour with system said deftones seemed like they weren't into it.


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 18, 2012)

That may be because of the nature of their music. When I was watching them at Heavy T.O, Chino seemed to be having a great time. Stephen seemed into the music, just not the type a guy to run around stage and stuff.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2012)

Christ they've lost weight. 

I'm in, I love Deftones. To me in the same way Cult of Luna are Sleep Metal, Deftones are Sex Metal.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 18, 2012)

Jokes aside, I've always known of them but my appreciation for the Deftones actually started just about a week or two ago. I was in some shitty mall store (Hot Rags I believe) and I heard an INSANELY heavy guitar tone then I heard the singers awesome, yet, not so heavy vocals and I fell in love with the contrast. Now I have a few albums on my Zune


----------



## matt397 (Aug 18, 2012)

dvon21 said:


> That may be because of the nature of their music. When I was watching them at Heavy T.O, Chino seemed to be having a great time. Stephen seemed into the music, just not the type a guy to run around stage and stuff.


Ya know I had heard from a few people that had saw them perform an said that either the sound was shit or they weren't into it, etc, but from what I saw man, holy shit do they ever perform. Chino and the rest of the band are approaching 40 and they were right into it bouncing all over the stage.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 18, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Jokes aside, I've always known of them but my appreciation for the Deftones actually started just about a week or two ago. I was in some shitty mall store (Hot Rags I believe) and I heard an INSANELY heavy guitar tone then I heard the singers awesome, yet, not so heavy vocals and I fell in love with the contrast. Now I have a few albums on my Zune



Do you remember what track it was ? The first song I heard from them was Root, I'm pretty sure. I remember I rushed to the cd store and bought Adrenaline and Around the Fur. When I heard My Own Summer and the title track off Around the Fur I was hooked. For me, every album can be listened to from start to finish. Just one of those bands that just can't do wrong in my eyes. 
Can't wait for October 9


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 18, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Do you remember what track it was ? The first song I heard from them was Root, I'm pretty sure. I remember I rushed to the cd store and bought Adrenaline and Around the Fur. When I heard My Own Summer and the title track off Around the Fur I was hooked. For me, every album can be listened to from start to finish. Just one of those bands that just can't do wrong in my eyes.
> Can't wait for October 9



My Own summer was my introduction to them too when it first came out. I was into KoRn n the Bizkit heavily at thetime, and about ten seconds after hearing the My Own Summer I was in love. Have been ever since, easily one of my most anticipated cds this year.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 18, 2012)

Stephen Carpenter has the best guitar collection in music.

Deftones are awesome.

One of the very few bands I want to see live.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2012)

I saw them on their White Pony tour, I want to see them again soon.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 18, 2012)

My Own Summer is the reason I picked up a guitar, and the first song I proceeded to learn on it. I dont listen to them as much as I use to, but Deftones will always have a special place with me and are and important part of my musical upbringing.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 18, 2012)

One of my top three bands of the past two decades. I fucking approve


----------



## trianglebutt (Aug 18, 2012)

White Pony is easily one of the most influential albums in my life.


----------



## gunch (Aug 18, 2012)

ahumbleguitarist said:


> White Pony is easily one of the most influential albums in my life.



This.

Knife Party really is, full stop, my favorite song.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 18, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Do you remember what track it was ? The first song I heard from them was Root, I'm pretty sure. I remember I rushed to the cd store and bought Adrenaline and Around the Fur. When I heard My Own Summer and the title track off Around the Fur I was hooked. For me, every album can be listened to from start to finish. Just one of those bands that just can't do wrong in my eyes.
> Can't wait for October 9


 
No idea. I just knew the band (obviously)


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 19, 2012)

I was never a huge fan of these guys (Chino's voice used to be a big turn off), but I've been listening to some of their stuff lately, and it's pretty sweet (especially Diamond Eyes). They were pretty solid when I saw them opening for SOAD a couple of weeks ago, too.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 19, 2012)

I got their first two albums back in high school when I was a nu-metal fanboy and liked about half of each, then white pony came out and pretty much blew my mind. I remember being amazed at all the positive press it got (I remember rave reviews in like, Time magazine). Then their S/T came out and I think I listened to it once and didn't pay attention to them again until someone mentioned that "Saturday Night Wrist" was good, and then I fell in love with them all over again. I still think White Pony is by far their best, but Saturday Night Wrist is incredibly good too.

The Self-Titled turned me off in a big way, I've tried over the last few years to listen to it several times but it never manages to hold my interest. Bloody Cape and Hexagram are pretty awesome, but most of the songs just don't hold my interest. It feels like it should have been the album BEFORE White Pony.

Be Quiet and Drive was like, my favorite song back in high school. I still think it's probably their second best song after Knife Prty.

Adrenaline is kind of a strange album. The first few tracks are pretty terrible and mostly just are Chino muttering about how bored he is, but the second half is entirely great besides maybe Fireal. Even the secret track is great. Root, Seven Words, Engine No 9 and Birthmark all hold up.

I always sorta felt like Around the Fur felt like a half-baked album in comparison, songs like Headup are just boring. The production is a heck of a lot better and the few really good songs make up for it.

I still don't really like Diamond Eyes besides Sex Tape, that is a great song/video!


----------



## trianglebutt (Aug 19, 2012)

I really like Bored and Minus Blindfold from Adrenaline, it's definitely a strange album though. 

I agree about the self-titled, although I would also say that Minerva is an incredible song. The chorus gives me fucking chills every time.

Around The Fur is similar to the self-titled for me, I only really listen to My Own Summer and the title track. I probably just need to listen to it a few more times, maybe it'll click. 

Also despite a lot of people disliking it, this rules:

Chino is welcome to come fuck up my school anytime.

This is hilarious, and DAT DRUM BEAT: 

I remember finding a series of videos that were just funny Chino moments compiled together, I'll have to dig them up haha.
EDIT:


----------



## inflames1919 (Aug 19, 2012)

Fuck yes. 'You've Seen the Butcher" is one of the most badass songs ever.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 19, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> Inb4 BrainArt
> 
> Also, Deftones are fucking awesome.
> 
> If they had any other vocalist their music would just not work.



This man knows me well. 



<-------- That is all I need to say. 

I can tell you every tuning Stef has ever used on each album, as some people have learned on here.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 19, 2012)

Having Maynard James Keenan on this track is icing on the cake. 

Great band, my first band was with a bunch of Deftones/Tool freaks it was definitely a big influence.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very deep music. I am a fan for years now and seen them live twice. One of the few "popular" bands Im listening to.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 19, 2012)

I fucking love the Deftones! One of my favorite bands for years. Glad to see an appreciation thread for them.

I remember seeing the video for "My Own Summer" when I was a kid and thought it looked and sounded awesome. And it always stuck with me. Fast forward until now and they are still one of my favorite bands. Always unique and original to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 19, 2012)

Haven't heard much from them, but goddamn, SC has a custom collection that would make Dino Cazares blush.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 19, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> This man knows me well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Stef has it in his head he has to drop a step and one half every album


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 19, 2012)

matt397 said:


> I think Stef has it in his head he has to drop a step and one half every album



9 strings on the album after the one coming in October


----------



## Somnium (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, never knew Maynard guested on one of their songs. The Deftones for me are the one band from my childhood that I still love the fuck out of, well besides Sepultura I guess. Oh the memories of playing American Wasteland with Around the Fur as the soundtrack haha.


----------



## Tang (Aug 21, 2012)

I just discovered this. I seriously can't believe I'm hearing this from Chino and Co. A Lynyrd Skynryd cover. I..


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 21, 2012)

Absolutely love Deftones. I, like many people, had pretty much given up hope for them with S/T and SNW. It was just obvious on those albums (and confirmed in interviews since) that they were not functioning well as a band on those albums. It's a shame that it took Chi's accident to get them to really reconnect, but, man, have they fucking come back with a vengeance. DE is an absolutely amazing album, and, having seen them live numerous times through the years (being in their hometown) they've been infinitely better the last couple times I've seen them live than ever before.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 21, 2012)

My favorite band! I have the red and blue roses from the self titled album art incorporated into my right sleeve!


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 21, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> My favorite band! I have the red and blue roses from the self titled album art incorporated into my right sleeve!



Alex, this actually brings up an interesting question that I haven't really had an opportunity to ask you before, and I've been especially wondering about while listening to the new album:

Obviously, the stuff Whitechapel does is very different from what the Deftones do. Do you feel that they had an influence on your playing? Or does that not enter into it and they're just your favorite band?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 21, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Alex, this actually brings up an interesting question that I haven't really had an opportunity to ask you before, and I've been especially wondering about while listening to the new album:
> 
> Obviously, the stuff Whitechapel does is very different from what the Deftones do. Do you feel that they had an influence on your playing? Or does that not enter into it and they're just your favorite band?



Deftones are a huge influence on my writing in Whitechapel. A lot of the reason we like to added a lot of atmosphere to our brand of metal is because of the Deftones influence. Plus they have that captivating groove that we try to emulate in some of our slower songs.


----------



## Tang (Aug 21, 2012)

I had my parents buy me White Pony back when it came out and I remember being awesome, but somehow beyond my 13 mind. I just put it on in the first time and years and it's like something unlocked in my mind which brings the album to life.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 21, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> My favorite band! I have the red and blue roses from the self titled album art incorporated into my right sleeve!



Would love to see a close up of those tat's. I've always wanted to get some of there artwork tatted but it would have to be something obscure, not necessarily something as obvious as let's say there band name or like the pony from the white pony album. 
By the way, new Whitechapel, fucking crushing album. Outstanding work you did there.


----------



## jjfiegel (Aug 21, 2012)

One of the best things I've seen live was Greg P of Dillinger do Maynard's lines in Passenger. That was so awesome.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in. Deftones have been my favorite band - bar none - for the better part of 2 decades, now. Every time I think they've peaked, they put out a new record that surpasses my expectations.

Still fucking gutted over Chi, though.


----------



## Decipher (Aug 21, 2012)

Another long-time er I mean life-time fan here! I'll never forget the first time I heard 'Bored' and then when I saw the video for 'My Own Summer' I knew then that I had to learn the electric guitar. 'My Own Summer' was the first song I ever learned. My last band even covered 'Korea' for fun.

I love everything they've put out and always eagerly anticipate the next.


----------



## Doug N (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuck and Yes.


----------



## noise in my mind (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought around the fur when I was 8 and have been a fan ever since. I saw live last year and it was amazing, they sounded just like the album and chino hit every note perfectly! One of the best live performances I have ever seen!


----------



## matt397 (Aug 30, 2012)

Deftones announce album title and fall headlining tour. There seventh studio album, KOI NO YOKAN, will be released November 13th. Tour starts October 9th. 

http://www.underthegunreview.net


----------



## SDSM (Sep 7, 2012)

I love this fucking band! Not one bad album. Love them so much I recently brought myself an SC-607B to add to the collection. They go from strength to strength. Seen them for the second time back in 2011, front row and in front of Steph! Caught 2 of his picks at the end of it...And filmed a song or two!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCLhNBy1ydU


----------



## SDSM (Sep 7, 2012)

So, whats everyones fave albums?


----------



## matt397 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm not sure I could pin point one album, but My Own Summer and White Pony are a tie for first.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 7, 2012)

Hell yeah! 

Always been a peripheral DT fan, was always into Sevendust and Korn more, until about a year before Diamond Eyes came out... not sure what happened, now, other than I began understanding and appreciating the complexity of what they do. After that, I passed along the discography to my girlfriend, who absolutely fell in love (she's always been into rawer, more punk stuff, except she loves ambient electronica), so they became a band we really connected over. A big influence on us when we write music together (and, um, other things ).

Went to see then in Charlotte, the DE tour... she went back and took her kids when they came back through!! 

Seriously jazzed about the new disc, WILL be seeing them on this tour!!


----------



## revclay (Sep 7, 2012)

SDSM said:


> So, whats everyones fave albums?








Abe Cunningham is one of the most underrated drummers out there. As much as I love Steph's guitar playing and Chino's lyrics, Abe makes the Deftones for me. So creative and groovy without being overly flashy. I can't wait for the new album.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 7, 2012)

White Pony>Diamond Eyes>>>>ATF>SNW>>>>>>>>>>>>S/T>Adrenaline.


----------



## FireInside (Sep 7, 2012)

I was pretty much sold when Adrenaline came out. They just keep getting better and better. Love this band.


----------



## SDSM (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine is White Pony, then ATF and Diamond Eyes. All their albums are great, those three just flow better to me! To me, self titled and SNW contain their sore songs...Wake Up Beautiful and Mein. Just never listen to them. Though Beware and Hexagram totally redeem them.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 7, 2012)

For me it's DE = WP, SNW, ATF, ST, Adrenaline. Diamond Eyes has really grown on me the way White Pony did when I was in high school.


----------



## Doug N (Sep 7, 2012)

I have an almost impossible time ranking them, I've been a fan since the first came out. I do have to say that Diamond Eyes has found it's way back into my car CD changer and I've listened to at high volume for the last two weeks every day. That guitar is some thick-ass shit.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd have to go, White Pony>Diamond Eyes>Around The Fur>Self Titled>Saturday Night Wrist>Adrenaline


----------



## SDSM (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm glad people here like this band too, I thought everybody was purely into djent stuff for a while there haha, nothing against that, I have huge respect for that and as far as modern metal goes its the most interesting thing out there imo. Was listening to self titled today and thought I might drop my A string on the baritone so its drop G to play around with.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 8, 2012)

Around the Fur is one of my all time favorite albums. I always come back to that album.


----------



## SDSM (Sep 8, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Around the Fur is one of my all time favorite albums. I always come back to that album.



Yeah its a good one! Great transition from Adrenaline into Pony. Lotion and Ihabia kick arse.


----------



## Divinehippie (Sep 8, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Around the Fur is one of my all time favorite albums. I always come back to that album.


this. was jamming it at work today, SO good. i really like DE and adrenaline as well and of course white pony.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 17, 2012)

New single comin out tomorrow apparently!

Heavy Blog Is Heavy - Metal news, reviews, interviews, and other nincompoopery


----------



## matt397 (Sep 17, 2012)

Welp, heres the tracklist:

Poltergeist (Roller Derby)
Romantic Dreams
Leathers
Swerve City
Entomb (Dazzle)
Graphic Nature
Tempest
Gauze
Rosemary
Goon Squad
What Happened To You? (Flashback)

Any Elvis fans in here ? Apparently theres an Elvis cover in there


----------



## anomynous (Sep 17, 2012)

It's a bonus track


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 17, 2012)

Finally a thread appreciating one of the best bands on earth. I love the Deftones. Their music is like gold to the eardrum. Im glad to see Chi is back and theyre finishing the Eros album. All time greatest Nu-metal act for sure


----------



## matt397 (Sep 17, 2012)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Finally a thread appreciating one of the best bands on earth. I love the Deftones. Their music is like gold to the eardrum. Im glad to see Chi is back and theyre finishing the Eros album. All time greatest Nu-metal act for sure




You sure about that ? As of September 5 the last statement about Chi was that he was still alive and that the band still had hope one day he would recover, which sounds pretty bleak.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 17, 2012)

matt397 said:


> You sure about that ? As of September 5 the last statement about Chi was that he was still alive and that the band still had hope one day he would recover, which sounds pretty bleak.



I saw somewhere (noisecreep or something, i honestly dont remember where) that he had woke up and had been sent home and is recovering


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 17, 2012)

ITs great he is going home, but there is a huge difference between being able to go home and living a normal life and writing/recording music and touring etc. In any case its great he is doin better.


----------



## anomynous (Sep 17, 2012)

Mom J Update | Deftones - Chi Cheng


Um, he's definitely not going to be back in the band any time soon.


----------



## matt397 (Sep 17, 2012)

anomynous said:


> Mom J Update | Deftones - Chi Cheng
> 
> 
> Um, he's definitely not going to be back in the band any time soon.



It seems like he is alive but only on a very basic level. At this point, I would say at least for my self, I would not want to live this way. My heart goes out to his family and him. Having sat next to my father in law bed ridden in a hospital in a coma in his last days and watching him pass away, I find my self getting very emotional when I here stories like these. 

I can only hope he has a full recovery, though I don't see it happening.


----------



## bigredmetfan (Sep 18, 2012)

Deftones are rad! Top 3 bands on my list......going to see them in oct when they come to Vancouver  can't wait!!!

What I love about those guys is they were all friends in high school and they have this chemistry together.....man that would just be the best in the world playing music with the guys you went to math class with in grade 8 lol!!!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 18, 2012)

matt397 said:


> It seems like he is alive but only on a very basic level. At this point, I would say at least for my self, I would not want to live this way. My heart goes out to his family and him. Having sat next to my father in law bed ridden in a hospital in a coma in his last days and watching him pass away, I find my self getting very emotional when I here stories like these.
> 
> I can only hope he has a full recovery, though I don't see it happening.



Tragic, just tragic.
Especially because it most likely wouldn't have happened if he used the seatbelt.


----------



## SDSM (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm very fortunate I got to see them live with Chi, Was only a few months before the tragedy


----------



## pullingstraws (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anybody know where we can download leathers when they release it?


----------



## kevdes93 (Sep 18, 2012)

my favorite album is hands down the self titled. it just sounds so much darker because, in my opinion, is when theyre at their best.

favorite track:


----------



## matt397 (Sep 18, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Tragic, just tragic.
> Especially because it most likely wouldn't have happened if he used the seatbelt.


Funny how such catastrophic events can be avoided with such little effort. 




pullingstraws said:


> Does anybody know where we can download leathers when they release it?


I'd like to know as well, I've been scouring the web all night looking for this to pop up. As long as its out by my birthday tomorrow I'll be happy, so I can blast that shit on my way into work tomorrow.





Edit: Michael, I had no idea you started your own project. Sounds fucking brutal, has a bit of a Mnemic feel to it, I like a lot.


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Sep 19, 2012)

Just going to leave this here..


----------



## GTailly (Sep 19, 2012)

You just beat me to it. 
Sick song.


----------



## Maggai (Sep 19, 2012)

Well it definitely sounds like Deftones!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 19, 2012)

new song rules hard


----------



## matt397 (Sep 19, 2012)

Very cool, Im excited to hear the new album. Especially if this hints towards what the album will sound like.


----------



## Semichastny (Sep 19, 2012)

good song.

My Album List would go:

1. Saturday Night Wrist
2. Detones
3. Around The Fur
4. Adrenaline
98. White Pony
99. Diamond Eyes


----------



## revclay (Sep 19, 2012)

Leathers sounds awesome. It makes me even more excited for the new album.


----------



## DMONSTER (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely love the new song.......wow


----------



## anomynous (Sep 19, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> good song.
> 
> My Album List would go:
> 
> ...


----------



## SDSM (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds like they have tuned up a little from Diamond Eyes!


----------



## Doug N (Sep 19, 2012)

t o k u g a w a said:


> Just going to leave this here..




I considered writing a long, in-depth critique of this song but then I decided on a two-word review.

Holy Fuck.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 20, 2012)

I liked it more than any of the heavy songs on Diamond Eyes. The chorus is really good. I sorta hope they still use the 8 string tuning on some songs cause I'm a fiend for super downtuning, but having songs like this is more important than having really low notes.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 20, 2012)

That new song is some of the best stuff Ive heard from Deftones since Around the Fur


----------



## gunch (Sep 20, 2012)

What's the story on Chi? Is he doing alright?


----------



## Korbain (Sep 20, 2012)

i believe chi has been released from hospital and it at home, not to sure what shape he is in, but atleast he is home  May wanna double check, i read that a few days ago on some post on facebook lol 

New song rocks by the way  fucking love deftones!!


----------



## Decipher (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving the new tune, really get's me zazz'd up for the new album.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 20, 2012)

For all ongoing info related to Chi's condition, I humbly suggest the following link:

Deftones - Chi Cheng | "One Love For Chi" OFFICIAL Fundraiser | Deftones - Chi Cheng


----------



## matt397 (Oct 3, 2012)

New track, Tempest, streaming at spin.com


----------



## trianglebutt (Oct 3, 2012)

Tempest is making me feel really, really, really weird. I like it, but it doesn't sound like a Deftones song to me. Like I'm listening to the song going "this doesn't sound like deftones" then I'm like "but it's deftones". Weird.


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 3, 2012)

^yeah this is pretty much how I feel. But I really like it. Makes me think this is gonna be a very varied album from them.


----------



## Allo1010 (Oct 3, 2012)

I liked _Tempest_ but I much prefer _Leathers_. Reminds me a little of their _Around the Fur_ album and the vocals off their self titled. Quite looking forward to this album.


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 3, 2012)

I think the new songs sound great.

I wasn't expecting the tuning to be the same as Diamond Eyes, because we all know Stef wants MORE CUSTOM ESP GUITARS haha.


----------



## Semichastny (Oct 3, 2012)

Allo1010 said:


> I liked _Tempest_ but I much prefer _Leathers_. Reminds me a little of their _Around the Fur_ album and the vocals off their self titled. Quite looking forward to this album.



I'd say for the heavy parts it's a fusion of ATF and S/T, with the ambiance and atmosphere derived from SNW, and vocally it's similar to the S/T.

Tempest sounds like a slightly heavier version of what was on Crosses II, I really like it a lot.


----------



## matt397 (Oct 7, 2012)

Album art and track listing 





01. Poltergeist (Roller Derby)
02. Romantic Dreams
03. Leathers
04. Swerve City
05. Entomb (Dazzle)
06. Graphic Nature
07. Tempest
08. Gauze
09. Rosemary
10. Goon Squad
11. What Happened To You? (Flashback) 

Also, here is an interview from Sep. 20, discussing the new album. 

Deftones - Chino Moreno & Sergio Vega Interview, Part 1 - YouTube

Deftones - Chino Moreno & Sergio Vega Interview, Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 7, 2012)

^ Damn that looks awesome. Im gettin excited as hell each day closer to release. Diamond Eyes was in constant rotation for months following its release. Hope this works out justas well.


----------



## AddisonsOwn (Oct 8, 2012)

great band, great live show, humble, and always deliver great music, love them!


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 9, 2012)

i LOVE that album art


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Oct 9, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## Djent (Oct 23, 2012)

The first review is in!

Review: Deftones&#8217; Volcanic, Stratospheric Koi No Yokan | MetalSucks


----------



## jwade (Oct 24, 2012)

So close! Still waiting for info on a vinyl release though.


----------



## SDSM (Oct 24, 2012)

It is going to be so hard to resist downloading it if it gets leaked before the release date! Lol Can't wait at all!


----------



## wankerness (Oct 24, 2012)

Djent said:


> The first review is in!
> 
> Review: Deftones Volcanic, Stratospheric Koi No Yokan | MetalSucks



That's a review that really makes me want to hear it since he compares it to White Pony and seems to agree with me that White Pony was their previous best album. I was not very pleased with Diamond Eyes.


----------



## DLG (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## anomynous (Oct 24, 2012)

White Pony > Diamond Eyes > Around the Fur > Adrenaline >>>>>>>>>>> anything > Self-titled > Saturday Night wrist


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 24, 2012)

anomynous said:


> White Pony > Diamond Eyes > Around the Fur > Adrenaline >>>>>>>>>>> anything > Self-titled > Saturday Night wrist



Damn - self titled and SNW are awesome in my book. Both better than diamond eyes....


----------



## Doug N (Oct 24, 2012)

anomynous said:


> White Pony > Diamond Eyes > Around the Fur > Adrenaline >>>>>>>>>>> anything > Self-titled > Saturday Night wrist


 
I feel like I could throw the album names into a hat, pull them out, and make a case for whatever order they come out. Other than SNW I think they're all pretty close.


----------



## matt397 (Oct 24, 2012)

Doug N said:


> I feel like I could throw the album names into a hat, pull them out, and make a case for whatever order they come out. Other than SNW I think they're all pretty close.



[True Story] One time I was adding songs to my USB for my car and I got to Deftones and I couldn't pick out one album so I just put them all on it, every album. [/True Story]


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 24, 2012)

anomynous said:


> White Pony > Diamond Eyes > Around the Fur > Adrenaline >>>>>>>>>>> anything > Self-titled > Saturday Night wrist



Pretty much this, except SNW is much better than S/T...if only for Beware and Kimdracula. People who don't like Diamond Eyes = deaf


----------



## flavenstein (Oct 28, 2012)

Here is the studio version of Rosemary. Please ignore anything else I say as I am pretty tipsy right now. I made this video "unlisted" so it wouldn't get taken down.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 28, 2012)

God damn, this album is going to be massive.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 28, 2012)

My bias gets in the way, any more.

Like, I can't tell if I _really_ love this new song, or if my obsession has just reached a point where they could record themselves cabbage-farting for an hour and I'd still _think_ I loved it.. 

Seriously, though, I'm loving the new tune. Stoked to hear the rest of the record. Favorite. Band. Ever.


----------



## matt397 (Oct 28, 2012)

synrgy said:


> My bias gets in the way, any more.
> 
> Like, I can't tell if I _really_ love this new song, or if my obsession has just reached a point where they could record themselves cabbage-farting for an hour and I'd still _think_ I loved it..
> 
> Seriously, though, I'm loving the new tune. Stoked to hear the rest of the record. Favorite. Band. Ever.



I had to listen to the few tracks released a few times to break down the sonic fan boy wall that tells me everything they write is solid gold. I really like what I've heard so far and it definitely has a much different flavor then Diamond Eyes. I am excite.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm fairly comfortable in my lack of bias with them after having not liked the self titled album or SNW much at all.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, consider this spam at this point, but I just found this thread and figured it's only appropriate. But I'll start off saying that few bands that have been around for over 20 years have as much fire, passion, and the undeniable desire to stay interesting for so long as the Deftones. I saw them live on Friday for the first time in 10 years and it was absolutely perfect. Well, just a day before I was so amped, I recorded a cover of one of my favorite of their tracks, enjoy 

Minerva- Lithium Dawn Cover by Lithium Dawn on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## matt397 (Oct 28, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> Minerva- Lithium Dawn Cover by Lithium Dawn on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Great job man !


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 28, 2012)

I listened to Diamond Eyes for the first time and I'm not even all that into deftones.

That was a great album


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Oct 29, 2012)

I got the Deftones pre-order solely for the lithograph (well and the CD too obviously haha). So fucking sick, can't wait to frame it and hang it!

Deftones | Pre-Order Koi No Yokan


----------



## CM_X5 (Oct 29, 2012)

Pre-ordering the new album later this week. Hoping to be one of the 100!


----------



## wankerness (Oct 29, 2012)

That's a nice gimmick, I think I will have to preorder it. I regret buying Diamond Eyes on itunes instead of an actual CD.


----------



## Semichastny (Oct 30, 2012)

The atmospheric stuff is so much better on all these new songs.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Oct 30, 2012)

Grabbed that preorder stat! Dying to have that litho! 

Also, while shuttered in today because of the hurricane, I decided to work on another cover I'm just having a ton of fun with these and also get to refine some techniques. 

Deftones music is so simple to play, but so damn complex to write. I love what these guys do. So much. Anyway, check it out! 

Risk-Deftones (Lithium Dawn Cover) by Lithium Dawn on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 30, 2012)

I find it really odd that there is no form of vinyl up for pre-order yet. I don't want to buy the cd only to have vinyl become available down the road.


----------



## AddisonsOwn (Oct 30, 2012)

two weeks until the next album!


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 4, 2012)

samples. sounds good.
Amazon.fr : Lecteur de musique


----------



## CMNDandCTRL (Nov 4, 2012)

I was at Heavy TO too, I got my crowd surfs on big time during 7 Words! 

SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK 

Deftones is a band that I literally cannot find a song I don't love by them. One of my favorite bands of all time


----------



## wankerness (Nov 4, 2012)

CMNDandCTRL said:


> I was at Heavy TO too, I got my crowd surfs on big time during 7 Words!
> 
> SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK
> 
> Deftones is a band that I literally cannot find a song I don't love by them. One of my favorite bands of all time



Let's not go crazy here, there are definitely substandard songs here and there even if they aren't TERRIBLE! Do you really LOVE stuff like say, Ghosts? Nosebleed? the second half of Pink Cellphone? Lucky You? The Chauffeur? Headup? Needles and Pins?  

I sure don't like Moana either, but hey. Mascara, Mein, and Rats!Rats!Rats! seem to get a lot of hate and I like those quite a bit.


----------



## anunnaki (Nov 4, 2012)

The new album is going to be awesome!
Diamond eyes was one of those albums where I enjoyed every track and I always listened to the whole album whenever I wanted to hear one of the songs.


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 4, 2012)

wankerness said:


> Let's not go crazy here, there are definitely substandard songs here and there even if they aren't TERRIBLE! Do you really LOVE stuff like say, Ghosts? Nosebleed? the second half of Pink Cellphone? Lucky You? The Chauffeur? Headup? Needles and Pins?
> 
> I sure don't like Moana either, but hey. Mascara, Mein, and Rats!Rats!Rats! seem to get a lot of hate and I like those quite a bit.



Needles and Pins is an awesome fuckin song. I don't know why Headup gets a lot of hate, I think that song is pretty sweet too.


----------



## Valnob (Nov 4, 2012)

anunnaki said:


> The new album is going to be awesome!
> Diamond eyes was one of those albums where I enjoyed every track and I always listened to the whole album whenever I wanted to hear one of the songs.



The guitar part during the chorus of Diamond eyes is just... SO beautiful !


----------



## matt397 (Nov 4, 2012)

wankerness said:


> The Chauffeur?



I like what they did with The Chauffeur, I also like If only tonight we could 

sleep. 

Can't wait till the new album drops. Personally this has been the best year for 

music that I can ever remember.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 6, 2012)

i think the wait for this album is literally killing me. i honestly have never looked forward to an album more than this one.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 7, 2012)

you didnt hear it from me but... it leaked. if you choose to download, make sure you buy a physical copy! i preordered mine a week ago


----------



## synrgy (Nov 7, 2012)

wankerness said:


> Do you really LOVE stuff like say, Ghosts? Nosebleed? the second half of Pink Cellphone? Lucky You? The Chauffeur? Headup? Needles and Pins?



Yes.


----------



## flavenstein (Nov 7, 2012)

wankerness said:


> Let's not go crazy here, there are definitely substandard songs here and there even if they aren't TERRIBLE! Do you really LOVE stuff like say, Ghosts? Nosebleed? the second half of Pink Cellphone? Lucky You? The Chauffeur? Headup? Needles and Pins?
> 
> I sure don't like Moana either, but hey. Mascara, Mein, and Rats!Rats!Rats! seem to get a lot of hate and I like those quite a bit.



To each his own I guess. I love Needles and Pins, and Moana is probably one of my favorite 'tones songs. I even like to listen to Lucky You every once in a while.

So your use of objective terms like "substandard" or "terrible" is a little unjustified, but I guess this could be said about any opinion about anything on the internet.


----------



## Semichastny (Nov 7, 2012)

The only bad songs Deftones have ever wrote would be the entirety of White Pony and Diamond Eyes.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 7, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> The only bad songs Deftones have ever wrote would be the entirety of White Pony and Diamond Eyes.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 7, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> The only bad songs Deftones have ever wrote would be the entirety of White Pony and Diamond Eyes.



To each his own but... man I hope this is a joke, because that's just dumb.


----------



## NickS (Nov 7, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> The only bad songs Deftones have ever wrote would be the entirety of White Pony and Diamond Eyes.


 
Of their 7 studio albums (inlcuding the new one), those two are tied for number one with the other 5.


----------



## Semichastny (Nov 7, 2012)

Just because I don't like their most popular albums doesn't mean I'm trolling or joking, not everyone has the same taste in music


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh, I'm aware, but S/T and SNW borderline suck.

I mean, there's tons of people that like Justin Bieber, and he's still infinitely worse than either of those; so, I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 7, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> you didnt hear it from me but... it leaked. if you choose to download, make sure you buy a physical copy! i preordered mine a week ago



i will, as soon as they announce a damn vinyl release.


----------



## Semichastny (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't realize music was no longer a matter of taste. I don't like White Pony because I think the bass is boring and borderline inaudible, the heavy guitar parts are way to similar, and the ambient parts are pretty boring as well. Teenager is literally 3 minutes of a 4 note guitar riff with monotonous synth over it, I can't say I'm impressed by that. I also think the material on Diamond Eyes sounds like it was written on auto-pilot and has a bad guitar tone. If "tons of people" like Beiber and he is so terrible, wouldn't that be an argument against the "tons of people' who like Diamond Eyes and White Pony?


----------



## NickS (Nov 7, 2012)

The reason you got that reaction is because you posted on the Deftones fanatics thread, which to most of us sounds like you're just trying to stir things up. I don't love every one of their songs, but the two albums you mentioned are by no means their worst.


----------



## Semichastny (Nov 7, 2012)

Saying I think their two most popular albums are bad is not an attempt to stir things up, it's offering a different opinion. Steph had a wide variety of sounds and techniques which he just dropped, Chi had interesting audible basslines, and Abe utilized different rhythmic styles but all of this was pretty much offed on White Pony.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 7, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> Steph had a wide variety of sounds and techniques which he just dropped, Chi had interesting audible basslines, and Abe utilized different rhythmic styles but all of this was pretty much offed on White Pony.



What examples of any of this can you find on "Around the Fur?" I just listened to that album yesterday and was blown away by how simplistic and boring most of it is. "Be Quiet and Drive" is the only song on there that I think lives up to their albums since. The title track, "rickets" and "My Own Summer" are good as far as that genre goes, but yeah, SO much of that album is just a bunch of Db/Eb/F powerchords played really loudly with the bass doubling them. What songs have "interesting audible bass lines?" "My Own Summer" is the only song I can recall where the bass does anything other than play the guitar roots, unless you count a song like "Dai the Flu" where the bass just plays the guitar riff by itself during the verses. White Pony has a lot more going on guitarwise, just listen to the first track. And the drumming on white pony I always thought was some of the most colorful in the nu-metal genre, I don't recall ever really noticing anything cool happening on AtF but maybe I just wasn't listening for it.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 7, 2012)

NickS said:


> The reason you got that reaction is because you posted on the Deftones fanatics thread, which to most of us sounds like you're just trying to stir things up. I don't love every one of their songs, but the two albums you mentioned are by no means their worst.



Yeah, coming into a deftones fan thread and saying those two are there worst is tantamount to going into a beatles thread and saying "I like all their albums besides Abbey Road and Revolver, those two are TERRIBLE!!!" I'm curious about your justifications but that is pretty much how a lot of people are going to react since those two are very widely considered their best by a large margin and there doesn't seem to be any unifying thread between those two compared to the rest of their catalog that would make anyone react that way.


----------



## Semichastny (Nov 8, 2012)

wankerness said:


> What examples of any of this can you find on "Around the Fur?" I just listened to that album yesterday and was blown away by how simplistic and boring most of it is. "Be Quiet and Drive" is the only song on there that I think lives up to their albums since. The title track, "rickets" and "My Own Summer" are good as far as that genre goes, but yeah, SO much of that album is just a bunch of Db/Eb/F powerchords played really loudly with the bass doubling them. What songs have "interesting audible bass lines?" "My Own Summer" is the only song I can recall where the bass does anything other than play the guitar roots, unless you count a song like "Dai the Flu" where the bass just plays the guitar riff by itself during the verses. White Pony has a lot more going on guitarwise, just listen to the first track. And the drumming on white pony I always thought was some of the most colorful in the nu-metal genre, I don't recall ever really noticing anything cool happening on AtF but maybe I just wasn't listening for it.



Around The Fur Album tab by Deftones @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
Only 4 of the 10 tracks significantly focus on Db/Eb/F powerchords. Many of the tracks on their first album have good bass lines which are audible.

White Pony Album tab by Deftones @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
The biggest difference here is they used more stacked 5ths/4ths. Many of the riffs, powerchords/chords on this album only move by minor 2nds, 4ths, 5ths, and minor thirds.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Nov 8, 2012)

Arguing the intricacy of guitar and bass parts when talking about the Deftones is completely futile. The band was and always will be simple. It's the vibe and feeling of the music that makes them so fucking special. Like I said before, the shit is easy to play. But it's a bitch to write. A song like Minerva is so goddamn bare when laid out in its parts. But when the band comes together, there is a sound, and there is an atmosphere. Bands have forgotten that feel is often more important than technicality.

Maybe I'm weird, but songs like Digital Bath and Knife Prty send fucking chills up my spine. I don't give a crap how much of it is Chi and Steph playing in unison. Call me defensive, whatever. I've had a few drinks and I love this band. 

Also, this new record..........good lord.


----------



## NickS (Nov 8, 2012)

Exactly. I go nuts for an insane shredding solo and the like. But a band like the Deftones that can make music that makes you feel the same heaviness and even more emotion is a special thing. It doesn't have to be technical to be great, even though I greatly appreciate great lead playing. The use of timing and feeling can be just as powerful.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 8, 2012)

I was just giving you shit.


----------



## osmosis2259 (Nov 8, 2012)

Album streaming:

Deftones Unleash Angst and Tension in New Album 'Koi No Yokan' - Premiere | Music News | Rolling Stone


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 8, 2012)

osmosis2259 said:


> Album streaming:
> 
> Deftones Unleash Angst and Tension in New Album 'Koi No Yokan' - Premiere | Music News | Rolling Stone



Was just about to post this 


So far I'm loving it.


----------



## templton89 (Nov 8, 2012)

Loved the shit out of SNW and everything prior to that, but couldn't get into diamond eyes all that much. Maybe 2-3 songs. 
From new album I only liked Swerve City... and that's where it ends


----------



## matt397 (Nov 8, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> Arguing the intricacy of guitar and bass parts when talking about the Deftones is completely futile. The band was and always will be simple. It's the vibe and feeling of the music that makes them so fucking special. Like I said before, the shit is easy to play. But it's a bitch to write. A song like Minerva is so goddamn bare when laid out in its parts. But when the band comes together, there is a sound, and there is an atmosphere. Bands have forgotten that feel is often more important than technicality.
> 
> Maybe I'm weird, but songs like Digital Bath and Knife Prty send fucking chills up my spine. I don't give a crap how much of it is Chi and Steph playing in unison. Call me defensive, whatever. I've had a few drinks and I love this band.
> 
> Also, this new record..........good lord.



QFT. As I was reading the bickering I was thinking it's not about a show of skill or a shred fest it's about the atmosphere they create. Well said.



New album lives up to my expectations, can't wait for my preorder


----------



## AddisonsOwn (Nov 8, 2012)

new album is streaming! BLABBERMOUTH.NET - DEFTONES: Entire New Album Available For Streaming

listened to it through already, loved it on first listen!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Nov 8, 2012)

NickS said:


> Exactly. I go nuts for an insane shredding solo and the like. But a band like the Deftones that can make music that makes you feel the same heaviness and even more emotion is a special thing. It doesn't have to be technical to be great, even though I greatly appreciate great lead playing. The use of timing and feeling can be just as powerful.



I think Steph is genuinely one of my favorite guitarists around. I'm a massive Fredrik Thordendal fan. I go insane for Jeff Loomis. That stuff is all unbelievably great and fantastic to watch and listen to. But the simplicity and honesty of what Steph does is pretty unrivaled. His playing is just raw and uncontrived. And still is to this day. A riff like Hexagram is just as fucking powerful as the most crushing Meshuggah measure.


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't know, personally I put on the new record last night while I was working, & while there were definitely some cool moments, overall I gave it one pass through & then through on the Disperse record so, perhaps it just hasn't grown on me yet, but I know with their last record I looped it several times over at first.
-Brent


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 8, 2012)

My take so far: KNY isn't quite as good as DE, but it's still a great album. Definitely not just more of the same thing they did on DE.


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 8, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> My take so far: KNY isn't quite as good as DE, but it's still a great album. Definitely not just more of the same thing they did on DE.



Yeah I'd agree, as for first impressions. I love Diamond Eyes though, and think every song on it is great, and thats a rarity for me. KNY doesnt start off very strong, but there are plenty of really good songs. Gauze, Leathers, and Tempest are really good. Poltergeist is good. Rosemary is awesome, I love their slower, moodier songs.


----------



## matt397 (Nov 8, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> My take so far: KNY isn't quite as good as DE, but it's still a great album. Definitely not just more of the same thing they did on DE.


I think I'm going to have to give this a few more listens before I can make up my mind but as you said, it is a completely different album. I guess thats the Deftones for you though, every album, for me any way, has been completely different then the previous.


----------



## Doug N (Nov 8, 2012)

I like every Deftones album the moment I hear it, but I don't love them until I've listened five or six times.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 8, 2012)

I creamed my pants.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 9, 2012)

i like it when they show their softer side. whole album is fucking fantastic. you cannot beat the hooks in romantic dreams and entombed. my favorite at the moment is probably rosemary or poltergeist


----------



## wankerness (Nov 9, 2012)

Now I'm pissed I preordered it, cause I feel like if I listen to the stream I'll be cheapening the experience of getting it!


----------



## Korbain (Nov 9, 2012)

damn! the new album sounds great!! only listened to half of the songs, but i loved all of them! IM SOLD! A lot more chilled this album, still heavy, but got that cool chilled deftones groove..chino's voice sounds great in this one, the vocal effects used really add to the songs


----------



## Mexi (Nov 9, 2012)

chino's range this time around is stellar. the man still has his chops, which cannot be said of most bands that have been popular since the mid/late 90s


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 9, 2012)

This album sounds like Stef is having the time of his life, but the thing I remarked on just a few tracks in is that this is easily Abe's best performance to date. Just damn... And I think the producer noticed that too, because his drum sound is just so massive and present.

It's a slightly different Deftones, with a bit more of a "fun" vibe to it than they've had in the past, but still with heavy-as-hell moments and those lush, dreamy textures and soundscapes I've always loved. And when I heard that main riff in "Gauze", I couldn't help but think "damn, that's the riff Stef's been aching to put on an album since he started playing an 8 string". Through my second listen, I'm loving this album every bit as much as everything else they've released.


----------



## CM_X5 (Nov 10, 2012)

wankerness said:


> Now I'm pissed I preordered it, cause I feel like if I listen to the stream I'll be cheapening the experience of getting it!



That's why I'm just gonna wait. If it doesn't get in my mailbox on the 13th then I still have the digital version they are supposed to send out. I can wait a few days.


----------



## gunch (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh my god was there seriously a person shittalking White Pony in this thread?







New album is good so far BTW
Edit
Poltergeist =


----------



## NickS (Nov 10, 2012)

That was my immediate reaction as well. Trying to claim you like this band and then saying "the entirety of White Pony and Diamond Eyes" are their worst albums is ridiculous. I don't really like Periphery, mostly because of their singer. I have immense amounts of respect for them, but I'm not going to go to the Periphery thread and say that. That is just needlessly trying to start shit.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been playing most of the songs on bass guitar. SO much fucking fun...

This album is awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 10, 2012)

This album really is great. Deftones are definitely one of my favourite bands.


----------



## bigredmetfan (Nov 10, 2012)

I bought the cassette at there
Show in vancouver that has the singles rosemary and leathers on it (yes I have a tape player in my car  and it came with a digital download of the album on iTunes (plus I am gonna buy there record....i don't know why but I like having the physical album as well


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 10, 2012)

I think Koi No Yokan is so much better than Diamond Eyes. It was lacking substance and depth and I played the hell out of it without ever getting that special Deftones feeling, apart from the title track, Sextape and 976-EVIL, while the rest was somewhere between solid and filler.

Koi No Yokan has about 3 songs that don't blow me away while I absolutely LOVE the rest. I genuinely think it's among their best and up there with White Pony.


----------



## matt397 (Nov 10, 2012)

That's pretty much exactly how I feel. Though I have to say that there are tracks on Diamond Eyes that have to be heard live to appreciate the atmosphere that it creates like Butcher and 

Risk.

Koi definitely has tracks that don't blow me away but as a whole it is more then just a solid album.

I put it up there above SNW, S/T and Adrenaline.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 11, 2012)

shitsøn;3266188 said:


> Koi No Yokan has about 3 songs that don't blow me away while I absolutely LOVE the rest.



That's about half the album. haha


----------



## Gitte (Nov 11, 2012)

Deftones always blows me away...

Koi No Yokan for me is the overall perfection! 

"Poltergeist" and "Entombed" are the perfet examples of how flexible and awesome in terms of songwriting and sound this band is!


----------



## leandroab (Nov 11, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> That's about half the album. haha



If you actually do the math is about 1/4th of the album.


----------



## matt397 (Nov 11, 2012)

in b4 actually it's 3/11ths


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 11, 2012)

leandroab said:


> If you actually do the math is about 1/4th of the album.



Derp. Why did it pop into my head that the album was 7 tracks rather than 11???


----------



## leandroab (Nov 11, 2012)

matt397 said:


> in b4 actually it's 3/11ths



I said about 1/4. But if you want to be exact, well... You're exactly right. aahhahahahahahahaha



Lern2swim said:


> Derp. Why did it pop into my head that the album was 7 tracks rather than 11???



No clue! ahhahahahah


----------



## Rational Gaze (Nov 11, 2012)

The chorus of Gauze........fuck.....


----------



## flavenstein (Nov 12, 2012)

This new album is bitchin'


----------



## Jinogalpa (Nov 12, 2012)

got it today and must say it's a masterpiece
and chino's voice tops it.

"tempest" remembers me a lot of tool and "goon squad" are fucking great songs


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 12, 2012)

What album would y'all recommend for someone looking to get into the band?


----------



## matt397 (Nov 12, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> What album would y'all recommend for someone looking to get into the band?



By far I would personally suggest Around The Fur. I would continue on from there going onto White Pony, when your done with the rest of the albums check out Adrenaline, there first album. 



Also, Sol Invicto, Stephan Carpenters side project just released a free download of a new song, 13.0


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 12, 2012)

All the reviews of the new album have been insanely positive..... It almost seems too good to be true.

But alas......tomorrow is the big day!!!!


----------



## NickS (Nov 12, 2012)

I would probably second Around the Fur being the first one, and make sure you listen for the secret track on that album. It's called Damone, and it starts at 32 minutes 35 seconds in to the tenth track on the album. Adrenaline is great as well, but it is a little harder to get in to right off the bat mostly because the production was lacking a little and they were still trying to define their sound.


----------



## matt397 (Nov 12, 2012)

NickS said:


> Adrenaline is great as well, but it is a little harder to get in to right off the bat mostly because the production was lacking a little and they were still trying to define their sound.



Yeah Adrenaline just doesn't seem like the right album, at this point in time, 

for someone to familiar themselves with the Deftones which is kind of funny. 

Though I would say 7 words, Bored, Engine #9 and Root are good tracks to 

check out if/ when you do get to Adrenaline, Spawn.


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 12, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> What album would y'all recommend for someone looking to get into the band?



Around the Fur, self titled, White Pony, Diamond Eyes are perfect albums. 

Deftones is one of the few bands I think every could like.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks! 


I figure its finally time for me to really check them out


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 12, 2012)

People who were worried about them tuning higher must like Poltergeist.

The guitar reminds me of Rational Gaze lol.


----------



## gunch (Nov 12, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Yeah Adrenaline just doesn't seem like the right album, at this point in time,
> 
> for someone to familiar themselves with the Deftones which is kind of funny.
> 
> ...



Nosebleed, bro


----------



## NickS (Nov 12, 2012)

There are definitely some great examples of what they were moving towards in future albums on Adrenaline. One of my favorites is Birthmark. Less rap-rock sounding and more focused on Chino's vocal and Steph's usage of big open airy sounding chords. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IirtfZ_dCTQ


----------



## Rational Gaze (Nov 12, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> What album would y'all recommend for someone looking to get into the band?



Around the Fur is a perfect way to begin to understand the band's sound as it is right now. Few bands' records have such a wonderfully natural progression as the Deftones' discography. As much as I like Adrenaline, it is a very, very different sound to what people hear, and to me it's the only thing close to a traditional "nu metal" record. 

From Around the Fur into White Pony, the transition makes a scary amount of sense. It has to be one of my favorite segues from one album to the other and they make a wonderful pair. The self-titled record is kind of a search for a way to make White Pony heavier, and also more epic, and while it's not always successful, it works. 

Saturday Night Wrist is also a great transitional record, and kind of unintentionally connects the two "versions" of the band in an odd way. The band went through some serious identity crises, and nearly split up along the way. But it makes for great musical fodder. SNW is very, very eclectic, but can be very excellent, and moody as all hell.

And in the perspective, Diamond Eyes would be the Deftones 2.0's Around the Fur, while Koi No Yokan is its White Pony. There are discoveries and sounds being founded on DE, that are more or less fully fleshed out on KNY. Do yourself a favor and listen to everything in its natural order. This band has a rich history, and they're one of the most consistent groups around, and only getting better with each record. Few bands can say that after 20 years


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm pissed I preordered now, but I'll be super excited to play it through the first 20 times. I really love it when Frank finds his niche and puts a mark on a track.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 13, 2012)

NickS said:


> There are definitely some great examples of what they were moving towards in future albums on Adrenaline. One of my favorites is Birthmark. Less rap-rock sounding and more focused on Chino's vocal and Steph's usage of big open airy sounding chords.




I think that tracks 6-11 on adrenaline are great, I used to skip the first half every time but Root, 7 Words, engine no 9 and especially Birthmark and Fist are great stuff. I think as an album that it's more interesting and varied than Around the Fur, but it's a lot less polished.


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 13, 2012)

New album is darn good, had on repeat for my 8 hour work day yesterday. So far it is sitting behind WP.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe it's the fact that I wasn't a teenager in the 90's, but it took me a long time to _get_ Deftones, but when I got into them, I got White Pony, and Diamond Eyes. Whilst both are solid albums, the feeling I'm more familiar with (as a full album) is the feeling I get from DE. I loved bits of WP, especially Pink Maggit (which still sends the most insane shivers rolling up and down my spine), but for some reason DE has more of an effect on me, and I don't get it when I see people absolutely raving about WP. Is it because I wasnt there for the band's beginings? IDK but Deftones are a band that touch ground that others can't even fucking scratch, and I love tehm dearly, and cannot wait to hear KNY


----------



## Dwellingers (Nov 13, 2012)

The new album scores 5/6 stars here. IMO better than DE, but thats just me . Really diggin´the hell out of this!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 13, 2012)

For me it's the perfect record, loving every second of it 
Yesterday night I just sat down on my couch in my home-cinema, drank some whiskey and listened to rosemary. It was magic 
The record's a good balance between neckbreaker and f**k-songs haha


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 13, 2012)

waiting for my copy to arrive but it is streaming here -

Play Full Music Albums Free - AOL Music


----------



## Rational Gaze (Nov 13, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Maybe it's the fact that I wasn't a teenager in the 90's, but it took me a long time to _get_ Deftones, but when I got into them, I got White Pony, and Diamond Eyes. Whilst both are solid albums, the feeling I'm more familiar with (as a full album) is the feeling I get from DE. I loved bits of WP, especially Pink Maggit (which still sends the most insane shivers rolling up and down my spine), but for some reason DE has more of an effect on me, and I don't get it when I see people absolutely raving about WP. Is it because I wasnt there for the band's beginings? IDK but Deftones are a band that touch ground that others can't even fucking scratch, and I love tehm dearly, and cannot wait to hear KNY



I think White Pony showed how fucking weird and atmospheric the band could get. It was kind of an unprecedented record at the time, considering everyone the Deftones were being lumped with and touring with. It was just a creepy, unsettling album that didn't really have a place in the current niche (at the time). The lyrical content was so different from anything around, and people gravitated a lot toward it, myself included, because it was so genuinely ominous and amorphous. But I get where you're coming from and I totally understand. I guess WP just holds a very, very special place in the hearts of the people that were coming up with this music. It was very, very far ahead of the curve in terms of quality. No one at the time could really claim that.


----------



## johnny666 (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome thread and yeah Deftones is also one of my very favorites. Have you heard Carpenters new music "Sol Invicto" Here sounds nothing like Deftones be hey you might find it interesting


----------



## kerska (Nov 13, 2012)

I've loved the Deftones since I was in about 7th grade (1997ish) and I'm going to see them for the first time ever tomorrow here in Dallas.

Words can't describe my excitement.


----------



## osmosis2259 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gets better and better with more listens. 

Diamond Eyes hit me right off the bat because it's more direct/immediate sounding. Koi No Yokan is more atmospheric/layered and all the mellow and the heaviness really needs to be sinked in.


----------



## NickS (Nov 13, 2012)

I've seen the Deftones live more times than any other band, except for some of my friends local bands. I've seen them ten times at this point. The best one was at the Gorge in southeast Washington, and if you've never been there you need to make it for a show there at some point, it is probably the best venue in the country First time was 1998 (I think).


----------



## wankerness (Nov 13, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Maybe it's the fact that I wasn't a teenager in the 90's, but it took me a long time to _get_ Deftones, but when I got into them, I got White Pony, and Diamond Eyes. Whilst both are solid albums, the feeling I'm more familiar with (as a full album) is the feeling I get from DE. I loved bits of WP, especially Pink Maggit (which still sends the most insane shivers rolling up and down my spine), but for some reason DE has more of an effect on me, and I don't get it when I see people absolutely raving about WP. Is it because I wasnt there for the band's beginings? IDK but Deftones are a band that touch ground that others can't even fucking scratch, and I love tehm dearly, and cannot wait to hear KNY



I don't think the subsequent albums matched White Pony, it's not just good because it was such a progression or anything. I do remember the first time I listened to it my mind was blown cause it seemed like they'd zeroed in on what made "Be Quiet and Drive" off the previous album so good and did that on a few different tracks. That was always the only track on Around the Fur that I'd listen to over and over. So, when White Pony came out and almost every song was like that instead of a screechy powerchord chugfest (well, I guess Elite sort of falls under the classification, but the weird chorus differentiates it from their earlier stuff) I was in heaven, pretty much. 

So yeah, I get major chills from Digital Bath, Knife Prty, Change, Pink Maggit, and even the chorus on RX queen. Not much of anything on subsequent albums has that effect (Hexagram, Hole in the Earth, Bloody Cape, Sex Tape are the only ones I can think of off-hand). I guess I'm like a drug addict with having songs give me the shivers. If it doesn't do it, it isn't good enough!


----------



## matt397 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> I think White Pony showed how fucking weird and atmospheric the band could get. It was kind of an unprecedented record at the time, considering everyone the Deftones were being lumped with and touring with. It was just a creepy, unsettling album that didn't really have a place in the current niche (at the time). The lyrical content was so different from anything around, and people gravitated a lot toward it, myself included, because it was so genuinely ominous and amorphous. But I get where you're coming from and I totally understand. I guess WP just holds a very, very special place in the hearts of the people that were coming up with this music. It was very, very far ahead of the curve in terms of quality. No one at the time could really claim that.



I think White Pony was one of the first albums I had ever heard where I simply couldn't turn it off, I put it on an every song just gripped me. I remember getting goosebumps the first time I 

heard Korea It was definitely a lot different then anything else out at the time. You said it best though, it holds a very special place in my heart.


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 13, 2012)

Dwellingers said:


> The new album scores 5/6 stars here. IMO better than DE, but thats just me . Really diggin´the hell out of this!



who uses a 6 star system? thats just crazy!


----------



## Doug N (Nov 13, 2012)

Koi No Yokan is Japanese for Holy Fuck, right? This shit is just not fair to all other albums released this year.


----------



## Tang (Nov 13, 2012)

Romantic Dreams.. 2:41. What in the hell.. I didn't expect that level of heavy. 

SWEET LORD JESUS TAKE ME HOME.









And, just made it to Polterheist.. sounds like something straight off Nothing.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 13, 2012)

Doug N said:


> Koi No Yokan is Japanese for Holy Fuck, right? This shit is just not fair to all other albums released this year.


 
It means "Premonition of Love". 

Speaking of which, I still need to get this. Granted that I loved Diamond Eyes and have loved the samples so far, the title seems appropriate.


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 14, 2012)

Tang said:


> And, just made it to Polterheist.. sounds like something straight off Nothing.



Dat tone


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 14, 2012)

Tang said:


> And, just made it to Polterheist.. sounds like something straight off Nothing.



Except as an actual song.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 14, 2012)

So, I preordered that whole litho/cd/shirt package off their site, and yesterday I got the litho. The tracking number says PACKAGE DELIVERED and I sure haven't gotten anything else! I wonder if this means the CD/shirt are lost in the mail or if they just decided to only give you a tracking number for one part of the shipment and the others will come in at some unspecified later date! Either way, I'm about ready to flip out and just listen to it on the internet like everyone else


----------



## wankerness (Nov 14, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Except as an actual song.



Look, I love the Deftones, but trying to take a shit on meshuggah in the thread just makes you look bad  

That riff actually reminded me of the intro to Demiurge, tonewise. Good times. I am thrilled to hear more 8 string riffing on this album. Seems to be tuned down to E instead of that weird F#BF# tuning like on the previous few, so I'll actually be able to play along without massively detuning my 7 string, woo.

EDIT: Yeah, the reviews saying this is the best since White Pony are dead-on. This is great. Absolutely no sense of disappointment or "THAT'S IT?!" like I was getting throughout Diamond Eyes and the S/T. Not to say those are bad albums, but they took a long time to appreciate and I still don't like that much of them. This one is just like pure orgasm from start to finish, definitely the most blown away I've been by anything by them since I first heard White Pony. "Entombed" is my early favorite.


----------



## revclay (Nov 14, 2012)

I've listened to this a couple of times now the whole way through and I am really impressed. They've really matured as songwriters and while the songs are quite varied, they share a sort of ambience or texture that makes everything feel like one cohesive idea. So far, I think Leathers and Entombed are my favorites, with some Gauze and Rosemary thrown in for good measure. This is my favorite of theirs since White Pony. We'll have to see through repeated listens how it measures up to WP.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 14, 2012)

wankerness said:


> Look, I love the Deftones, but trying to take a shit on meshuggah in the thread just makes you look bad




Eh. I like Meshuggah. I was just poking a bit of fun.


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 14, 2012)

I need an 8 right now.

It physically hurts not to jam to this.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 14, 2012)

Graphic Nature, Entombed and Romantic Dreams are doing it for me in a big way.. Diamond Eyes was much more of a shower, this one is a grower. Definitely needs a sink in period


----------



## Tang (Nov 14, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Eh. I like Meshuggah. I was just poking a bit of fun.



For the record, I assumed you were having a good-natured laugh.







Also for the record, this album blew me away. I have no idea what just hit me.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 15, 2012)

This album is making me glad I bought an 8 string. I might have to tab a couple of these (and then get hate mail on UG from people who want it in GP5 format).


----------



## philkilla (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's my appreciation of their new album:


----------



## wankerness (Nov 17, 2012)

Has anyone seen anything about what guitars/tunings they used on which songs? A couple of them (swerve city and entombed, iirc) seem to be in Bb, with most of the others in what seems like Drop E on an 8 string.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 18, 2012)

New album gets at least an 8/10 from me, and that's after only a few listens. These guys have still got it for sure.


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 18, 2012)

wankerness said:


> Has anyone seen anything about what guitars/tunings they used on which songs? A couple of them (swerve city and entombed, iirc) seem to be in Bb, with most of the others in what seems like Drop E on an 8 string.



I was wondering about this too. The 8 string songs sound different so I think different guitars were used, along with a different tuning.

Maybe he found a use for all of those 7 strings.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 18, 2012)

I know its Deftones trademark thing to tune down for each album but I wonder how much lower they will go.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 18, 2012)

Such a great album.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 18, 2012)

New album is terrific! One of the better albums to drop this year for sure!!


----------



## Buddha92 (Nov 18, 2012)

i think i might be a bit of a Fan boy...


----------



## Nats (Nov 18, 2012)

philkilla said:


> Here's my appreciation of their new album:


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 19, 2012)

Been listening to this since I got it last week, probably 5 or 6 times through now... all I have to say is DAAAAAAMMNN!! 

Actually, it's taken me a few listens to find the groove, as it were. I don't know if I'd call it the White Pony to Diamond Eyes' Around the Fur, but it's definitely a deeper exploration of their sound. Very thick and layered, and yet each member is easily distinguished. No question I'm loving it as much!

It occurred to me, Nick R. produced both the last two Deftones recordings, and the last two Rush records as well. There's a definite link from one to the next, Abe's drums have the same kind of sound to them (or around them) that Neil's do on Clockwork Angels, and it definitely sounds like Nick told Abe "okay, we have a perfect take, no let's do one more and just go for it!" like he did Neil on Snakes and Arrows. I'm getting as interested in what Nick will produce next as what my favorite bands will release next! 


Oh: anyone have a list yet of tunings for KNY? Poltergeist is drop-E, apparently, are they all?


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 20, 2012)

My god...I know what you people feel now...I got Koi No Yokan 2 days ago....and it's amazing....


----------



## wankerness (Nov 20, 2012)

MerlinTKD said:


> Oh: anyone have a list yet of tunings for KNY? Poltergeist is drop-E, apparently, are they all?



The majority of them are in Drop E, I think there are about 3 that seem to be in a higher tuning (Swerve City and entombed are the two I can remember never go below low Bb - I think leathers may also be like that). I'll make a list of what I've figured out tonight. The fact that chino apparently plays a downtuned six string on many songs confuses matters.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 20, 2012)

It's _almost_ hard to believe they've put out 2 amazing albums back to back, all _without_ Chi. My hat is off to Sergio Vega for doing such an amazing job filling Chi's shoes, and the band for being able to carry on so admirably without Chi in the first place.

Loving the new record. Can't decide (yet) where I rank it among the rest of their discography, but it's close to the top already. It never ceases to amaze me how they manage to keep living up to - and often exceed - their previous standards.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 20, 2012)

wankerness said:


> The majority of them are in Drop E, I think there are about 3 that seem to be in a higher tuning (Swerve City and entombed are the two I can remember never go below low Bb - I think leathers may also be like that). I'll make a list of what I've figured out tonight. The fact that chino apparently plays a downtuned six string on many songs confuses matters.



I have a hard time telling what's Chino and what's Frank, sometimes, or even what's Stef... there's one tune (can't remember which, now) where Sergio's bass has some massive overdrive going on, and it took me a while to realize that wasn't he and Stef doubling!


----------



## Buddha92 (Nov 20, 2012)

to me the ranking is simple

Around the fur
white pony
Diamond eyes
Adrenaline 
Koi No Yokan
Self titled
Saturday night wrist


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 20, 2012)

Around the Fur
White Pony/Diamond Eyes
Koi No Yokan
Adrenaline
B Sides & Rarities
S/T
SNW


----------



## lemeker (Nov 20, 2012)

Deftones are cool. I'm sort of a late bloomer though. I never really got into them until White Pony. I am however addicted to Diamond Eyes. It amazing from start to finish.

I put Diamond Eyes on a different level than any other of the records they have done previously. You can tell they were dealing with a lot, you can hear the emotion in the songs. They have that vibe to them. It's what also makes it my favorite of theirs.

If I had to put in order which I like.....I guess its look a bit like this:

Diamond Eyes
White Pony
Around the Fur
Koi No Yokan
s/t
Adrenaline
SNW


----------



## trianglebutt (Nov 21, 2012)

Seems that I'm the only one who really enjoyed Saturday Night Wrist.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 21, 2012)

trianglebutt said:


> Seems that I'm the only one who really enjoyed Saturday Night Wrist.



Nope, I loved it, I had given up on the deftones after the S/T was such a letdown (and took a whole three years to come out) and then they went another three years without releasing anything. The first time I heard "Hole in the Earth" I was just like "OK I'm going to pay attention to them closely again." I'd rank them like this:

White Pony
Koi No Yokan
Saturday Night Wrist
Diamond Eyes
Adrenaline
Around the Fur
Self-Titled

All their albums have at least 2 songs that are great, so it's not like I dislike the lowest or anything, but yeah. Saturday Night Wrist was a great comeback in my view, since I'd loved the weird stuff on White Pony so much and thought the S/T sounded more like something underdeveloped that they had written BEFORE White Pony.


----------



## trianglebutt (Nov 21, 2012)

Seems like I'm the only one that really loved both the self-titled and Saturday Night Wrist..... actually I really can't rank their albums because I honestly loved every single one for different reasons. I must just be a huge fanboy.


----------



## philkilla (Nov 22, 2012)

trianglebutt said:


> Seems like I'm the only one that really loved both the self-titled and Saturday Night Wrist..... actually I really can't rank their albums because I honestly loved every single one for different reasons. I must just be a huge fanboy.




Me too.

I'd still have to say my favorite is Around the Fur...it's what I really cut my teeth on when I was first learning to play.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 22, 2012)

MerlinTKD said:


> I have a hard time telling what's Chino and what's Frank, sometimes, or even what's Stef... there's one tune (can't remember which, now) where Sergio's bass has some massive overdrive going on, and it took me a while to realize that wasn't he and Stef doubling!



I think I can tell what's bass in all cases, but yeah, with a studio recording it's impossible to tell whether it's a bunch of overdubs using the same guitar or if chino's doing some of the backgrounds with a six string or what. Here's what I know for sure:

Swerve City - Lowest note = Bb, no reason it couldn't have been played on an 8 string though
Romantic Dreams - Drop E
Leathers - Lowest note = Bb, and in live videos it doesn't look like he's fingering anything on the fret board while playing that first chord so I figure he has some drop Bb guitar around somewhere, but again it's not like there's open string arpeggiated clean parts so no reason it couldn't have been recorded on an 8.
Poltergeist - Drop E
Entombed - The lowest note I can for sure even hear on the guitar is an F, as in the F above a standard guitar's low E. There are a ton of Bb chords but it sounds like only the bass is playing the Bb root, while the guitars are just playing higher notes in the chord. If I had to guess I'd say this was also done in some kind of Bb tuning but with how ethereal the guitars are there's not really any way to tell.
Graphic Nature - Drop E
Tempest - Lowest note = F, so it's safe to assume it's in Drop E and he just never plays an open E!
Gauze - Drop E
Rosemary - Same deal as Tempest, safe to assume Drop E but F is lowest note.
Goon Squad, again, lowest note is F, so probably drop E
What Happened to You? - No low guitar notes whatsoever, could have been played on a six string in standard for all I can tell!


----------



## Buddha92 (Nov 22, 2012)

trianglebutt said:


> Seems like I'm the only one that really loved both the self-titled and Saturday Night Wrist..... actually I really can't rank their albums because I honestly loved every single one for different reasons. I must just be a huge fanboy.



im with you man, i just rated it to what i listen to the most and what is most known. but for me ATF is where i learned of the deftones so that will always be number 1 to me.


----------



## jp72 (Nov 22, 2012)

These guys are my favourite band ever and their new record is phenomenal in my opinion. Anyone else get shivers down their spine when Chino sings "set in your skin" on Leathers every single time?


----------



## liamh (Nov 22, 2012)

Entombed = incredible


----------



## matt397 (Jan 22, 2013)

Now available on Vinyl for all you audiophiles







DEFTONES | Koi No Yokan Vinyl


----------



## anomynous (Jan 22, 2013)

Rip off.





Complete rip off for $30.


----------



## Belleal (Jan 22, 2013)

Deftones--2 thumbs up.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 22, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Rip off.
> 
> Complete rip off for $30.



And what price sounds fair to you for a limited edition, 180 gram vinyl release sold directly from the band's website?


----------



## anomynous (Jan 22, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> And what price sounds fair to you for a limited edition, 180 gram vinyl release sold directly from the band's website?



That should be $25 at the most. It's not even limited edition. 1000 copies of vinyl =/= limited. If it was a 2xLP at 45 RPM & 180g, it MIGHT be worth $30. When Relapse is doing 180g vinyl for $15 for 1 LP and $22 for 2, there's no justification behind $30 for one from WB.



> A standard retail version pressed on 140-gram black vinyl (3,000 units), a direct-to-consumer version on 180-gram black vinyl with foil-stamped numbered jackets (1,000 units), an international edition pressed on 180-gram vinyl, and an exclusive edition sold through Hot Topic retailers pressed on 140-gram clear-colored vinyl (1,500 units).






I love Deftones & the album, but $30 is a ripoff. I'm big into vinyl, I buy records all the time. $30 is overpriced for a 33 rpm, 180g 1xLP. No arguing about it.


----------



## flint757 (Jan 23, 2013)

I harken back to the day when CD's were $18. To say vinyl is overpriced at $30 is kind of silly, especially when you say $25 is acceptable. 

I've seen vinyl go all the way up to $50 in price. Rip off is a bit harsh and purely by definition 1000 is limited as they stop at 1000 and do not make anymore. It is limited to 1000. 

I don't buy vinyl, but there is a difference between overpriced and ripoff.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 23, 2013)

flint757 said:


> I harken back to the day when CD's were $18. To say vinyl is overpriced at $30 is kind of silly, especially when you say $25 is acceptable.
> 
> I've seen vinyl go all the way up to $50 in price. Rip off is a bit harsh and purely by* definition 1000 is limited as they stop at 1000 and do not make anymore. It is limited to 1000.*
> 
> I don't buy vinyl, but there is a difference between overpriced and ripoff.


CDs being $18 20 years ago has nothing to do with anything. 


The Deftones webstore has "1000" and you can bet some of those are with the band on tour. Then there's 1500 of the hot topic version, 3000 of the "normal" and even more 180g versions overseas. That's hardly limited. By that logic, everything is limited because they stop making everything eventually. This isn't even accounting for eventual represses. 



I fail to see how saying $25 is acceptable but $30 is overpriced is silly. $5 is 1/6 of the price. That's not negligible. On top of that, shipping is $7.50. $37.49 for one 33 rpm LP? That's a ripoff. 

$25 is still overpriced. My relapse examples prove that. I would like it to be $20, but apparently that's not possible. 




With that said, I can see that if you're unfamiliar with vinyl you might not realize why it's overpriced. It at least should have been a 2xLP for that price, because the album's around 50 minutes and sound quality divebombs once 20 min/side is hit.


----------



## flint757 (Jan 23, 2013)

Fair enough, I'm certainly no expert on the matter as I have nothing to even play a record in other than an old turntable that I'd never put something I spent money on in.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 23, 2013)

Back on topic (kinda)








I want to see Deftones live. ASAP.





Supposedly they're on Mayhem Fest this year.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 23, 2013)

anomynous said:


> I want to see Deftones live. ASAP.



Same, got tickets to their show out here in may! cannot wait! Been a few years since i seen em live


----------



## matt397 (Jan 23, 2013)

Got tickets to see them in Toronto. Stoked. Shitty venue though, for a short guy anyway...


----------



## flint757 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sold out locally for me.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 23, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Sold out locally for me.



I feel your pain - it would my first time to see Periphery and my 3rd time to see Deftones; I'll be out of town so it was in the cards for me, but damn it nonetheless.


----------



## Joose (Jan 23, 2013)

Bought my tickets for the Orlando show today. So excited!


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 24, 2013)

anomynous said:


> CDs being $18 20 years ago has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> 
> The Deftones webstore has "1000" and you can bet some of those are with the band on tour. Then there's 1500 of the hot topic version, 3000 of the "normal" and even more 180g versions overseas. That's hardly limited. By that logic, everything is limited because they stop making everything eventually. This isn't even accounting for eventual represses.
> ...



Eh. Considering the fact that, even right after I'd received it, I could have sold my vinyl boxed set for 200% of what I'd paid for it, I trust the Deftones to not steer me wrong with the value of what they sell to me.


----------



## SDSM (Feb 12, 2013)

Got my ticket to see them in May! Cant wait to hear the new songs live


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 12, 2013)

Was never into this band before 'Diamond Eyes'. With that & the latest, 'Koi No Yokan', I can't get enough. I still can't really rock out to the earlier stuff but, at least I found my stride with these guys.

I love all the other side stuff Chino does, especially Crosses. That stuff got me hooked on 'Witch'.


----------



## matt397 (Feb 12, 2013)

Really wish periphery could of made it to the Toronto show. Who else is going to the Toronto gig ?


----------



## Orbis_Mortis (Feb 12, 2013)

I am absolutely loving the Deftones lately. I'd always heard about them but never gave them a listen until the new CD came out. Bought it and Diamond Eyes, White Pony, and Around the Fur pretty much right away after listening to the new CD. Great stuff!


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 12, 2013)

same thing with me. i found diamond eyes when i was still in high school. i listened to it countless times and checked out their whole discography immediately after. easily one of my favorite bands of all time.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 2, 2013)

So I just got back from seeing them at the kool haus in Toronto. They put on such a great performance. That club is the perfect venue for the Deftones too. I can't wait too see then again, I wish they were playing somewhere close tomorrow  
Wish i would of known the contortionist was opening i would of came to see them, walked in just as the Deftones hit the stage.


----------



## Poltergeist (Mar 2, 2013)

Been a Deftones' fan since the Mid 90's, their style has changed a lot over the years but I love some of the new experimentation they're doing especially on Koi No Yokan... Just to let ya'll know this year marks the 25th anniversary of the Deftones! XD Proud of these guys for still going strong... Although, I feel their end is coming in the next few years, but I'm sure they'll go out with a bang... Seen them live 5 times and they were all phenomenal performances... Got to meet Stephen in October of last year as well as Abe and Frank... Had a nice conversation with Stephen about his AXE FX II unit and his side project with B-real from Cypress Hill titled "Kush". Anyways.. Fucking love Deftones.


----------



## Doug N (Mar 3, 2013)

Why do you think their end is coming in the next few years?


----------



## matt397 (Mar 3, 2013)

These guys have been through so so much. They have hung for like 25 years, every album being distinctly different from the last. Every album doing commercially better then the last. I think that in itself is a sign of them being at there strongest. Though, them being in the mastering stage of an album, having chi get into severe car accident and subsequent coma and then deciding to stay strong, keep going and re record the album with all new material and continue to tour and produce more albums after that I think is a sign that this band will not quit until mortality has a say in there existence. These guys are at the top of there game which to me is just unbelievable. Anyone that questions there heart or uncertainty in there future needs to go and see them live and witness there passion and love for the music. Even with Stephen up there baked out of his tree in his own world


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 3, 2013)

i hope they release eros before they call it quits, but i really think they have plenty of life left in them. theyve never released an album that wasnt album of the year for me


----------



## matt397 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm dieing to here Eros. Though I feel like they will never release it. The only way they would is if Chi came back and fully recovered and came back to the band, which though I want to happen, I don't think will ever happen. He suffered sever brain damage and is barely coherent if anything I've heard off the one love for chi site and recent interviews is true.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel like we'll hear Eros one day, but not for a long, long time...


----------



## Poltergeist (Mar 4, 2013)

The only way we're going to hear Eros is if Chino can take himself back to that place in time and finish the Vocals. The music is finished, but Chino was still in the works of writing/master the vocals. And also if Chi ever comes out of his current state, and the band decides it's time... Or Reprise/Warner Bros that is.


----------



## theleem (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey guys, so first off I must admit I haven't looked at every single page of this thread yet, but I haven't seen this question so far: any recommendations on a good starting point in their discography? I just haven't been able to get into these guys yet, although (especially from this thread) it seems that people have a ton of love for them. Thanks!


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 5, 2013)

theleem said:


> Hey guys, so first off I must admit I haven't looked at every single page of this thread yet, but I haven't seen this question so far: any recommendations on a good starting point in their discography? I just haven't been able to get into these guys yet, although (especially from this thread) it seems that people have a ton of love for them. Thanks!



Start with White Pony IMO.


----------



## flavenstein (Mar 5, 2013)

I feel like most of their albums are pretty accessible; you could start with anything (except maybe Adrenaline or Saturday Night Wrist).

If you like more simple and heavy, you could start with Around the Fur or Diamond Eyes.

If experimental/ambient is more intriguing to you, White Pony is a good place to start.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, pretty much White Pony is the place to start. The two before (Adrenaline and Around The Fur) are more heavy-oriented, and everything after White Pony gets more experiement (not to say any of it isn't heavy. Quite the contrary.)


----------



## matt397 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I could see White Pony being a good start, Digital Bath is like one of my all time favorite tracks, but I don't think you could exclude Around The Fur from the list of albums to check out. 
I know my self if Im trying to get into a band or get familliar I should say, I go through 2 or 3 tracks from every album. 
Try this:

Around the Fur:
Around the Fur (title track)
My own summer

White Pony:
Digital Bath
Korea 
(Personally I can't listen to 1 track off White Pony, It's an album experience for me)

Self Titled:
Minerva
Bloody Cape

Saturday Night Wrist:
Hole in the Earth
Mein

Diamond Eyes:
Diamond Eyes (title track)
You've seen the Butcher

Koi:
Tempest 
Leathers
Rosemary

 it's impossible for me to listen to just one track, now I'm going to sit here and listen to the self titled for the next hour or so


----------



## osmosis2259 (Mar 6, 2013)

Diamond Eyes for something easier to digest.

White Pony is their masterpiece in my opinion.


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm gonna say this for homeboy above a few posts... it depends. Deftones' music is so diverse from album to album - they keep it interesting, yet they keep it very "Deftones." They know how to isolate THEIR sound and make the resulting album new and fresh, though never _really_ dateable. Sure, Adrenaline is punky and shittily recorded, but that was the time, that was the noise. That's what they wanted and it's a wonderful piece of history. 

Turning them on now...

I love. LOVE. Koi No Yokan. It's at a tie with Saturday Night Wrist for best Deft album. Listen to Satuday Night Wrist, attn. to the last three songs. Combat to Kimdracula to Rivière... it is an amazing set of songs, though not the only ones to look at on that album. Cherry Waves anyone?

White Pony is one facet of a hugely diverse and rich history of a discography. 

My first Deftones song was Hexagram, WAY back in my childhood's subconscious. It was on MTV2's Headbanger's Ball. Also on that compilation was Meshuggah's Rational Gaze and other personal nostalgias. I was doomed to love a low fuck-your-face-off tuned guitar.

::EDIT::

I also bought their entire discography (back in early Diamond Eyes days) within two days, so I just digested it one song at a time. I'm still working on digesting older, obscure stuff. They really know how to make shit interesting.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 6, 2013)

Is anyone on here going to the Fillmore Miami show who wants to meet up and then lose everyone immediately in the pit?


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm going to Atlantic City this weekend brah! Hella
And if anyone from certain other threads want to take a swing at me, try me - I'll be in the mosh pit!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 6, 2013)

Eden57 said:


> I'm going to Atlantic City this weekend brah! Hella
> And if anyone from certain other threads want to take a swing at me, try me - I'll be in the mosh pit!



I'll be looking for you!  I'm driving up from MD (hopefully these shitty weather conditions permitting). Their show in Baltimore last year easily ranks as in my top 5. What a fucking amazing performance. 

It truly feels as if they have "found something" in the past few years. It's like they are getting younger, fresher, their sound more organic and dense. They were so amazingly tight and energetic, and each time Chino looked up at the balconies, there was a giant smile on his face. He didn't look like some jaded rock star going through the motions. You could tell this was where him and the rest of these dudes belonged. It's just very, very inspirational and motivating to see such a driven band push their sound further and further. I honestly feel they haven't put out their best record yet.


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 6, 2013)

looking outside my window, it's not the worst ever - but let's hope it stays that way. NJ is like my outhouse - it's not far I mean.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, well, my work just let me know not to come in, and shit is definitely beginning to stick. I plowed some snow and it's getting heavier and heavier. I'm just worried about MD's ability to get things taken care of by Thursday night/Friday morning. We kind of realllllly suck at handling snow around here.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anybody here go to the Toronto show ? I'd like to have some decent pics and going through my phone my pictures turned out horribly. Once they release the S4 in March I'll be picking that up, my razr's camera sucks.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 13, 2013)

R.I.P Chi Cheng

&#8220;Our dearest Family,

This is the hardest thing to write to you. Your love and heart and devotion to Chi was unconditional and amazing. I know that you will always remember him as a giant of a man on stage with a heart for every one of you. He was taken to the emegency room and at 3 am today his heart just suddenly stopped. He left this world with me singing songs he liked in his ear.

He fought the good fight.You stood by him sending love daily. He knew that he was very loved and never alone. I will write more later. I will be going through the oneloveforchi and any other information may not be reliable. If you have any stories or messages to share please send them to the onelove site. Please hold Mae and Ming and the siblings and especially Chi&#8217;s son, Gabriel in your prayers. It is so hard to let go.

With great love and &#8220;Much Respect!&#8221; Mom J (and Chi)&#8221;

The prp


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 14, 2013)

R.I.P Chi, you will live on in our hearts!!!


----------



## dan0151 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sad day


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 14, 2013)

Here's a great tune to remember Chi by today:


His bass work in this song is just immaculate. It's simple, it supports the song, but it COMPLETELY makes the song. It's so airy and melodically perfect, and it has a great feel to it. It stands on it's own in a way.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, Knife Prty has really distinctive use of fretless. It doesn't have that standard "MWAWP" sort of fretless sound AT ALL but it just plain wouldn't sound right on a fretted bass. Very tasteful use of it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 15, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, Knife Prty has really distinctive use of fretless. It doesn't have that standard "MWAWP" sort of fretless sound AT ALL but it just plain wouldn't sound right on a fretted bass. Very tasteful use of it.



that one sinking note just makes it so floaty!

doon-dooon-dooooOOOOOO...


----------



## SDSM (May 11, 2013)

matt397 said:


> Yeah I could see White Pony being a good start, Digital Bath is like one of my all time favorite tracks, but I don't think you could exclude Around The Fur from the list of albums to check out.
> I know my self if Im trying to get into a band or get familliar I should say, I go through 2 or 3 tracks from every album.
> Try this:
> 
> ...



Great to see some love for Tempest!


----------



## SDSM (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys any of you use the Pod HD here? Been trying to replicate Stephs KOI NO YOKAN tone. I have the LTD SC-607B with the EMG 707 bridge pick up. I am really digging his tone on that album, modern sounding but with a vintage sorta tone...Like in Romantic Dreams where he does that sabbath like riff in the verses.

I wish there was a way to hear the isolated tracks...


----------



## Sofos (May 12, 2013)

It was announced today via Blabbermouth that Eros will finally see the light of day. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Korbain (May 12, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> It was announced today via Blabbermouth that Eros will finally see the light of day. Can't wait to hear it.



hell yeah, that's awsome news  be good to hear the last work chi did with them  RIP Chi


----------



## skisgaar (May 12, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> It was announced today via Blabbermouth that Eros will finally see the light of day. Can't wait to hear it.



BLABBERMOUTH.NET - DEFTONES Frontman Says Shelved 'Eros' Album Will Finally See Light Of Day

Mother of fuck, this is no lie. Fucking. Stoked.


----------



## Sikthness (May 12, 2013)

It sucks Chi wont be able to see the fans' reaction to his final work, or play it live. But I can only imagine that this is what he wouldve wanted, rather than Eros never being heard.


----------



## tm20 (May 18, 2013)

saw Deftones for the first time this week and it was a great show  really really enjoyed it, but now i want to know why Stephen uses the tuning on the 7 string where the 2 top string are the same e.g. EADGBEE whats this for???


----------



## acrcmb (May 18, 2013)

tm20 said:


> saw Deftones for the first time this week and it was a great show  really really enjoyed it, but now i want to know why Stephen uses the tuning on the 7 string where the 2 top string are the same e.g. EADGBEE whats this for???


Comfort he said he can't comfortably play 6 anymore because it feels like he's playing a little toy guitar so instead he uses the 7 with the 6 string tuning like you said above just to keep the comfortable feel of the bigger neck and stuff.


----------



## Korbain (May 18, 2013)

tm20 said:


> saw Deftones for the first time this week and it was a great show  really really enjoyed it, but now i want to know why Stephen uses the tuning on the 7 string where the 2 top string are the same e.g. EADGBEE whats this for???



They tore it up, saw them at the roundhouse. 2nd time i've seen them, they just keep getting better  They have so much energy on stage, having withdrawls knowing i won't see again for a few years lol


----------



## ricknasty1985 (May 19, 2013)

Korbain said:


> They tore it up, saw them at the roundhouse. 2nd time i've seen them, they just keep getting better  They have so much energy on stage, having withdrawls knowing i won't see again for a few years lol



I was at that show too. Seen them a few times but how intense was the end section of Bloody Cape, the most intense thing I have ever seen live... God help me god help me god help me goddddddddd.


----------



## danger5oh (May 19, 2013)

They'll be in Hawaii on June 2... and I am happy as a clam. Other bands, take note...


----------



## Korbain (May 20, 2013)

ricknasty1985 said:


> I was at that show too. Seen them a few times but how intense was the end section of Bloody Cape, the most intense thing I have ever seen live... God help me god help me god help me goddddddddd.



Yeah the whole show was full on. By far the best show i've seen by them. Hope they come out again soon! Awsome venue choice, close up and personal! lol So glad they played rosemary, that was awsome!


----------



## skisgaar (May 20, 2013)

tm20 said:


> saw Deftones for the first time this week and it was a great show  really really enjoyed it, but now i want to know why Stephen uses the tuning on the 7 string where the 2 top string are the same e.g. EADGBEE whats this for???



I believe its just to get an interesting flavour on different chords. Think about it, if you wanted to do dissonant chords on the higher strings, you would only have to use 2 frets! Also, open chord voicings could get interesting if you have an open E on the top and bottom, and then you fret one of the top E's as another note.


----------



## tm20 (May 20, 2013)

i remember wes borland said in a video (this was when he had that 7 string ibanez) one of those strings is a drone...im thinking wtf is that :S i guess its what you just described?


----------



## Korbain (May 20, 2013)

tm20 said:


> i remember wes borland said in a video (this was when he had that 7 string ibanez) one of those strings is a drone...im thinking wtf is that :S i guess its what you just described?



yeah he saw how wes tuned his guitars, and just thought it'd be easier to have his 7 string guitars tuned that way for the older stuff or something. I can't remember what interview, but he said something like that


----------



## s2k9k (May 21, 2013)




----------



## tm20 (May 21, 2013)

most of you have probably heard this already but i'm posting it because its sooooo good ^___^


----------



## Dayviewer (May 21, 2013)

^ That cover is SO freaking good


----------



## bigredmetfan (May 23, 2013)

ricknasty1985 said:


> I was at that show too. Seen them a few times but how intense was the end section of Bloody Cape, the most intense thing I have ever seen live... God help me god help me god help me goddddddddd.



^^^ This dude. so heavy man  I get chills when I hear it...so bad ass!!


----------



## SDSM (Jul 3, 2013)

Man, has anybody had much luck getting a Stephen Carpenter tone on the Pod HD/Pod Farm at all? I am wondering what amp sim would be closest to his set up.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 3, 2013)

alternate swerve city video


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 3, 2013)

After listening to them since Adrenaline came out, and constantly listening to Koi No Yokan, I actually think it surpasses White Pony as their Magnum Opus album. I also think Diamond Eyes is better than White Pony. Both albums take that atmosphere and add something more... I don't know how to explain but I love it.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 3, 2013)

Also, regarding Deftones' tunings, let's see if I'm right, from what I remember:

Adrenaline - 6 String (E Standard and Drop D)
Around the Fur - 6 String (Drop C#)
White Pony - 6 String Drop C
Deftones - 7 String G# Standard (drop F# for Needles and Pins if I'm not mistaken)
Saturday Night Wrist - 7 String Standard C# (with a low F#) 
Diamond Eyes - Standard 8 String Tuning
Koi no Yokan - Drop E 8 String Tuning

Right or wrong? Anything missing?


----------



## SDSM (Jul 3, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> After listening to them since Adrenaline came out, and constantly listening to Koi No Yokan, I actually think it surpasses White Pony as their Magnum Opus album. I also think Diamond Eyes is better than White Pony. Both albums take that atmosphere and add something more... I don't know how to explain but I love it.



I see KNY as WP's more happier optimistic cousin lol. Both have great atmosphere, but whereas WP is foreboding and dark KNY is dreamlike and gentle. I go back and forth between these two when it comes to my top Deftones album.


----------



## SDSM (Jul 3, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> Also, regarding Deftones' tunings, let's see if I'm right, from what I remember:
> 
> Adrenaline - 6 String (E Standard and Drop D)
> Around the Fur - 6 String (Drop C#)
> ...



Sounds right to me. Though I think I read somewhere that Steph actually used a detuned distorted bass on Needles and Pins.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 4, 2013)

Just curious as I only have a 7 string, but Love Diamond Eyes and Koi no Yokan, are there any songs on either of these albums that utilise more 7 string than 8 string, I'd love to learn some.

Thanks all holy fans


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 4, 2013)

I haven't listened to the entirety of the albums, but I learned Diamond Eyes (just the song, not the whole album) today, with my 7 string tuned F#-C#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D#. Only really needed the F# and C# strings, it's a simple song.


----------



## SDSM (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't think Rocket Skates uses the top string on his 8 string at all. I think you could get away with playing that on a standard 7 string.


----------



## SDSM (Jul 4, 2013)

I have been playing Swerve City on my 7 string and it sounds fine too. I know some other people actually tune their seven strings right down to watch the tuning of an 8 too.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 4, 2013)

Right on, thanks, Swerve City and Romantic Dreams (Cept the octave lower ending) is mostly using the B, think just a few stacked 5ths on the E that I've been missing out on for swerve.

Yeah not really looking to tune down unfortunately, haven't got the strings for it


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 4, 2013)

Korbain said:


> yeah he saw how wes tuned his guitars, and just thought it'd be easier to have his 7 string guitars tuned that way for the older stuff or something. I can't remember what interview, but he said something like that



He said he does that because a 7 string neck is more comfortable for him than a 6 string neck - just sorta outta convenience than anything else.


----------



## SDSM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fiction said:


> Right on, thanks, Swerve City and Romantic Dreams (Cept the octave lower ending) is mostly using the B, think just a few stacked 5ths on the E that I've been missing out on for swerve.
> 
> Yeah not really looking to tune down unfortunately, haven't got the strings for it



I have the SC-607B with a heavy set of Ernie Balls currently tuned to drop G. I just try to transcribe the songs around that. I don't wanna tune any lower. My guitar is pretty much in the same tuning to their self titled album.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 4, 2013)

Think I gotta agree with lucasreis, I picked up Koi No Yokan about a month ago and it's incredible.


----------



## SDSM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes it is. I have kept coming back to it a lot since its release.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 4, 2013)

Fiction said:


> Just curious as I only have a 7 string, but Love Diamond Eyes and Koi no Yokan, are there any songs on either of these albums that utilise more 7 string than 8 string, I'd love to learn some.
> 
> Thanks all holy fans



I posted this earlier in the thread RE: Koi No Yokan and the lowest notes in each song (I was trying to determine if it used different tunings):

Swerve City - Lowest note = Bb, no reason it couldn't have been played on an 8 string though
Romantic Dreams - Drop E
Leathers - Lowest note = Bb, and in live videos it doesn't look like he's fingering anything on the fret board while playing that first chord so I figure he has some drop Bb guitar around somewhere, but again it's not like there's open string arpeggiated clean parts so no reason it couldn't have been recorded on an 8.
Poltergeist - Drop E
Entombed - The lowest note I can for sure even hear on the guitar is an F, as in the F above a standard guitar's low E. There are a ton of Bb chords but it sounds like only the bass is playing the Bb root, while the guitars are just playing higher notes in the chord. If I had to guess I'd say this was also done in some kind of Bb tuning but with how ethereal the guitars are there's not really any way to tell.
Graphic Nature - Drop E
Tempest - Lowest note = F, so it's safe to assume it's in Drop E and he just never plays an open E!
Gauze - Drop E
Rosemary - Same deal as Tempest, safe to assume Drop E but F is lowest note.
Goon Squad, again, lowest note is F, so probably drop E
What Happened to You? - No low guitar notes whatsoever, could have been played on a six string in standard for all I can tell!

So yeah, you're going to have to massively downtune a 7 string to play more songs than Swerve City, Leathers, Entombed, and What Happened to You?

In the time since posting that I've seen some live videos of leathers where that massively palmmuted intro riff seems to be played on an 8 string in drop E with all open strings, he's just muting it so hard that it changes the pitch to sound like it's something else and it's pretty indistinct besides. It sure sounds like the lowest note is a Bb on the studio version though.

If I remember right only like 3-4 songs on Diamond Eyes seem to be played on an 8 string, others seem to be in things like Drop C (ex Sex Tape, Beauty School).


----------



## Tordah (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Leathers is Drop E. That intro involves chugging on the open EBE, hence why it's so low.

Swerve City can be done on a standard tuned seven string, don't believe it's half a step down. Tried it on my baritone and it sounded right, might be wrong though.

EDIT: just saw your edit so I edited to say that you have edited it. But it still sounds like drop E in the studio version.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 4, 2013)

Tordah said:


> I'm pretty sure Leathers is Drop E. That intro involves chugging on the open EBE, hence why it's so low.
> 
> Swerve City can be done on a standard tuned seven string, don't believe it's half a step down. Tried it on my baritone and it sounded right, might be wrong though.



I tabbed out Swerve City on my 8 string a while back and it pretty frequently uses a low Bb (but nothing lower). The main riff would be played like this on a Bb string:

4--4--4--4--4h5-0-0

That lowest note is definitely a Bb, it becomes more obvious on the end of verse phrases (ex, at 0:35) where he palm mutes a powerchord with it as the root. The big spacy chords on the verse are also Bbs (the guitar doesn't play the low one, but listen to the bass line) so the song's heavily based around that chord.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 4, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I tabbed out Swerve City on my 8 string a while back and it pretty frequently uses a low Bb (but nothing lower). The main riff would be played like this on a Bb string:
> 
> 4--4--4--4--4h5-0-0
> 
> That lowest note is definitely a Bb, it becomes more obvious on the end of verse phrases (ex, at 0:35) where he palm mutes a powerchord with it as the root. The big spacy chords on the verse are also Bbs (the guitar doesn't play the low one, but listen to the bass line) so the song's heavily based around that chord.



This is actually the way Chino plays the song along with Stef. He uses a six string SG tuned to Bb.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 4, 2013)

wankerness said:


> If I remember right only like 3-4 songs on Diamond Eyes seem to be played on an 8 string, others seem to be in things like Drop C (ex Sex Tape, Beauty School).



On Diamond Eyes, he was pivoting much more off of the 7th string as his "base string" than the 8th, with the 8th more as an accent. I've actually found myself using my 8 very similarly to this, using the 7th string in the manner that most people use their lowest string.


----------



## NickS (Jul 4, 2013)

SDSM said:


> Sounds right to me. Though I think I read somewhere that Steph actually used a detuned distorted bass on Needles and Pins.



Yeah, you are right. He play's a bass on that track, I was already a fanboy when that came out. You can tell by the timbre of the instrument on that one


----------



## HubertCumberdale (Jul 5, 2013)

This is the best thread ever...
Deftones is love, Deftones is life.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 5, 2013)

NickS said:


> Yeah, you are right. He play's a bass on that track, I was already a fanboy when that came out. You can tell by the timbre of the instrument on that one


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 5, 2013)

Triple7 said:


>




That's awesome, I never knew that, I saw them live twice but one time at the White Pony era and another time at the Saturday Night Wrist era (the song didn't exist in the first one and they didn't play it when I saw them in the second show because they were more focused on SNW songs) 

I always assumed it was a very detuned guitar hehe


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 5, 2013)

HubertCumberdale said:


> This is the best thread ever...
> Deftones is love, Deftones is life.



Agreed. 

I'm waiting for my 8 string to arrive so I can play Koi No Yokan and Diamond Eyes in their entirety! hehe


----------



## wankerness (Jul 5, 2013)

Triple7 said:


>




That's pretty cool, I don't know what it sounds like to me but I never would have guessed a bass without having read it. It's pretty crazy how exactly that vid sounds like the album version, even in the parts with chords. I've never heard another bass sound like that.


----------



## tm20 (Jul 5, 2013)

i randomly thought about this last night but in engine no. 9, when the chorus riff has

E------0~-----0~
B------0~-----0~
G------0~-----0~
D-4-4-----4-4---
A-4-4-----4-4---
E-2-2-----2-2---

are the open E,B and G strings meant to sound like a steam engine when it goes choochoo? listening to suicide silence's cover of this song made me realize it does kind of sound like a steam train, or am i the only one who hears it like this?


----------



## vilk (Jul 5, 2013)

^this reminds me of when I took mescaline as a teenager and was listening to Elephant Talk by King Crimson, and I finally realized that the crazy trumpeting sound was the _elephant talk_.

so yeah... did you take mescaline, or are you just high?


----------



## tm20 (Jul 7, 2013)

i didn't take mescaline and i wasn't high


----------



## vilk (Jul 7, 2013)

^it was kind of a joke. I meant to say not I do not personally think that they intended it to sound like a choo-choo train... but I didn't write the song so you never know. I can kind of understand where you are coming from but I think it's a bit of a stretch. Time for some fan-mail to stephen carpenter??


----------



## tm20 (Jul 8, 2013)

even i thought it was a bit of a stretch, but i just had to post it because i thought it was a pretty cool thought. but most of the time my friends think i'm ....ing insane so i can understand how you would've felt XD


----------



## Cnev (Jul 8, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> ^this reminds me of when I took mescaline as a teenager and was listening to Elephant Talk by King Crimson, and I finally realized that the crazy trumpeting sound was the _elephant talk_.
> 
> so yeah... did you take mescaline, or are you just high?



I love that freaking song. I e-mailed it to one of my friends to check out and he thought I was trolling him.


----------



## vilk (Jul 9, 2013)

^BALDERDASH ... BALLEYHOOOOOOO IT'S ALLLLLL JUST TALK! 

elephant talk?

ELEPHANT TALK???

ELEPHANT TALK!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jul 15, 2013)

A kickass interview with Abe and Chino


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 16, 2013)

MUTANTOID said:


> A kickass interview with Abe and Chino




Absolutely awesome interview, I watched it yesterday and I went into a Deftones frenzy and I played the whole Koi No Yokan album on my new 8 string! lol  

But hey... speaking of it, searching for reviews and stuff like that I ended up finding a forum called sharinglungs, a place for Deftones fans and stuff. And since it was an open forum, I started to read several threads about them. 

I was shocked that people there hate Koi no Yokan... I mean, I absolutely love this record and I can't seem to stop playing it. In fact, Stephen was a major factor for me to get an 8 string, and I really don't understand the hate this album is getting there. People seem to also hate Diamond Eyes and SNW as well (which I love). In fact, I like these 3 albums more than White Pony, and I'm an old fan... what do you guys think? lol


----------



## revclay (Jul 16, 2013)

Huh, that is odd that Koi No Yokan gets hate over there. Koi No Yokan is my favorite since White Pony. I also enjoy Diamond Eyes quite a lot but I really never did like Saturday Night Wrist much.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 16, 2013)

revclay said:


> Huh, that is odd that Koi No Yokan gets hate over there. Koi No Yokan is my favorite since White Pony. I also enjoy Diamond Eyes quite a lot but I really never did like Saturday Night Wrist much.



Koi no Yokan is also my favorite since White Pony. I do like SNW, but I understand why people are disappointed with it (lots of producers, not cohesive enough, etc). But DE and KNY are incredible and even DE gets a lot of hate over there...


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 16, 2013)

That is surprising. Koi No Yokan is also my favorite since White Pony haha. I don't think they have ever put out a bad album. Saturday Night Wrist took me a bit longer to get into, but there are some great tunes on that record. I've been a fan since Around The Fur came out, and have yet to be disappointed.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jul 16, 2013)

I agree that Koi No Yokan is pretty awesome. 

I haven't looked at Sharinglungs in a good minute, but the last time I was there I remember everyone pissed that each new record didn't sound like White Pony. 

I too have been on a Deftones binge the past few days. Last night I found this interview that is both very informative and somewhat awkward.


----------



## matt397 (Jul 16, 2013)

That was so awkward  She seems very annoying lol

Good interviews people ! I can't wait til they release Eros. Everytime this thread pops up I get a little glimmer of hope someone is posting somethin they've heard about the Eros record.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 16, 2013)

MUTANTOID said:


> I agree that Koi No Yokan is pretty awesome.
> 
> I haven't looked at Sharinglungs in a good minute, but the last time I was there I remember everyone pissed that each new record didn't sound like White Pony.
> 
> I too have been on a Deftones binge the past few days. Last night I found this interview that is both very informative and somewhat awkward.




holy shit... Stef and Chuck Billy are related? Wow... what a family!!


----------



## Tang (Jul 16, 2013)

MUTANTOID said:


> I agree that Koi No Yokan is pretty awesome.
> 
> I haven't looked at Sharinglungs in a good minute, but the last time I was there I remember everyone pissed that each new record didn't sound like White Pony.



Perhaps those diehards on the fan forums really don't want the band to progress, which is something people on this forum very much want.

Not trying to create a false dichotomy, but there ya go


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 16, 2013)

Tang said:


> Perhaps those diehards on the fan forums really don't want the band to progress, which is something people on this forum very much want.
> 
> Not trying to create a false dichotomy, but there ya go



I think this is exactly what happens there. 

I even saw people suggesting that Stef should ditch the 8 string and go back to 6 string because "he played better that way". I mean... c'mon, wtf?!?!


----------



## Nats (Jul 16, 2013)

I;ve never heard Abe speak before. Didn't realize his voice was so deep. I never expected that.


----------



## abandonist (Jul 17, 2013)

I am shocked (SHOCKED) that I still like this band 18 years later.


----------



## acrcmb (Jul 19, 2013)

Stef has shared his Koi No Yokan AxeFX II presets with the rest of the albums coming out in the future.Damn I wish i had an AxeFX right now.
Fractal Audio Systems - Stef Carpenter Deftones Artist Preset Pack Released


----------



## Tang (Jul 20, 2013)

acrcmb said:


> Stef has shared his Koi No Yokan AxeFX II presets with the rest of the albums coming out in the future.Damn I wish i had an AxeFX right now.
> Fractal Audio Systems - Stef Carpenter Deftones Artist Preset Pack Released



that's so doggamn cool. I'd love to see the settings he's using.


----------



## Doug N (Jul 20, 2013)

Tang said:


> that's so doggamn cool. I'd love to see the settings he's using.



You can go to the link and download the files, one of the files is a pdf showing the settings.


----------



## Tang (Jul 20, 2013)

Doug N said:


> You can go to the link and download the files, one of the files is a pdf showing the settings.



excellent!

oh god, I'm in love with the AxeFX editing UI.. so many options.. so.. many.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 21, 2013)

Damn... 

I wasn't planning on upgrading from my Ultra to a II...


----------



## hypotc (Jul 21, 2013)

Have you guys heard this? Chino sings the chorus!


----------



## Tang (Aug 4, 2013)

Guys, KNY is so good. Seriously.

Like, it's about to break into my top-5 of all time level of awesome. Steph Carpenter is my hero.


----------



## vilk (Aug 4, 2013)

Now, let me say that I do very much like koi no yokan.

But it's definitely not as good as any of their other albums. I basically prefer every single other album they've ever done.

But I love the deftones and koi no yokan gets plenty of playtime. But it just lacks any sort of punch, save like one track. And the vocal melodies don't do much for me. I'm trying to let it grow on me. It's taking its sweet time though.


----------



## anomynous (Aug 5, 2013)

Koi is easily better than SNW and seld titled


----------



## Tang (Aug 5, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> But I love the deftones and koi no yokan gets plenty of playtime. But it just lacks any sort of punch, save like one track. And the vocal melodies don't do much for me. I'm trying to let it grow on me. It's taking its sweet time though.



The best records are the ones that take the longest to grow, in my experience.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 5, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Koi is easily better than SNW and seld titled



Yeah, I don't see how anyone that liked all their previous albums could consider this their worst. A lot of their previous ones are inconsistent as hell.


----------



## vilk (Aug 5, 2013)

Tang said:


> The best records are the ones that take the longest to grow, in my experience.



^I realize this. That's why I'm doing my best to let it grow on me.



And to me, nothing beats s/t. White Pony comes close, but it doesn't bring the heavy ambiance like s/t does. SNW has some killer tracks, but I agree it's pretty inconsistent. But even so I don't find myself endlessly repeating ANY of the tracks on Koi no Yokan like I have on even the less consistent SNW or Diamond Eyes.


----------



## danger5oh (Aug 6, 2013)

After finally getting my hands on an 8 string I've learned almost every song off of Diamond Eyes. Stef's riffs are so refreshing and just plain fun to play. KNY is next.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 6, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> ^I realize this. That's why I'm doing my best to let it grow on me.
> 
> 
> 
> And to me, nothing beats s/t. White Pony comes close, but it doesn't bring the heavy ambiance like s/t does. SNW has some killer tracks, but I agree it's pretty inconsistent. But even so I don't find myself endlessly repeating ANY of the tracks on Koi no Yokan like I have on even the less consistent SNW or Diamond Eyes.



It's funny how tastes change from person to person, ST is probably my least favorite record (with Adrenaline) from them. I prefer SNW by a large mile and the new ones even more. I actually prefer DE and KNY to White Pony, and I'm a longtime fan! lol


----------



## vilk (Aug 8, 2013)

So, I was watching this video of the Deftones, and Chino is playing some vintage SG for Leathers, while Steph is of course rockin out on his 8 string. My immediate reaction-- what the heck is Chino tuned to? Is it seriously possible to tune a SG (which is 24.5" scale) down a whole octave? Because I thought that that song was in drop E... Maybe he slapped a baritone neck on that thing? or he's using some kind of pitch-shifting pedal?

oh, and btw, I've been listening to Koi no Yokan pretty much constantly since my previous posts about it, and I do pretty much like it as much as Diamond Eyes or SNW now.


----------



## jwade (Aug 8, 2013)

I'd assume he's simply playing in standard tuning, and just playing the upper register versions of what Stef is doing on his 8. When I record shit in dropped E/F with my baritone, I like to play the same chords on my 6 string SG tuned the same, but an octave up. It's a great way to layer a riff and have some nice contrast between the guitar sounds, and fills the sound out quite a lot.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 8, 2013)

The low chugs on that song sound like a Bb powerchord is stacked on top of a massively palmmuted 000 on a drop E 8 string, making it sound incredibly dissonant. If you listen to it through headphones and try to tab it on guitar there are definitely a low Bb and the fifth and octave above it in that chord. 

Given that we know Chino plays a 6 string in drop Bb on Swerve City I'd definitely guess that's what's going on there. They must just both be doing a palm muted 000 powerchord on their guitars, and since they're a flat fifth apart it makes it sound really really raunchy.

The chorus's two low chords are a low Bb and a D powerchord, too.


----------



## jwade (Aug 8, 2013)

yeah, rewatched with headphones on (plus, I've had a rather large coffee and woken up now), and during the bridge (the D-D# 
E|-10h11-11-11--11-11--10--10-10-10-10-10-10-10----|) bit, Chino's playing down around the 4th/5th fret on his SG, so the dropped A# tuning makes sense.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 8, 2013)

Chino does play Swerve in Drop Bb, and other songs in this same register. Stef plays it in Drop-E and Sergio seems to be playing it in D, the lowest tuning he achieves in that song from what I hear. 

He uses Drop-C often, for White Pony stuff, and for some newer stuff as well. 

Sergio said in one interview that sometimes all three of them are in different tunings but they all converse somehow, a very interesting dynamic for a band. 

I know Sergio uses four tunings C, C#, D and E. Some stuff from Koi no Yokan has the bass in standard doing unison with the Drop E from Stef's guitar, and Chino is often playing clean stuff with his SG in Drop-C or Drop-Bb.


----------



## Nick6505djent (Aug 8, 2013)

Seeing them with A7X in October. Beyond stoked. I've grown out of A7X, but the Deftones are growing on me a lot.


----------



## MustBeWasabi (Aug 9, 2013)

Deftones brought me into 8 string guitars and I'm gonna buy the LTD SC608 just because of Deftones  Love em


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 9, 2013)

MustBeWasabi said:


> Deftones brought me into 8 string guitars and I'm gonna buy the LTD SC608 just because of Deftones  Love em



Even though I didn't get an ESP (I love them but I got a sweet deal on an Ibanez RG8) one of the main reasons I got an 8 string was to play the newer Deftones stuff and open my mind to new ideas. Stef rules.


----------



## 360-logic (Aug 10, 2013)

It's great to see a deftones appreciation page as they are one of my favorites too, I like every song on every album. Stef and Tommy Victor have had a great influence on me wanting to play guitar and my overall style. Stefs custom guitars are simply the best in my opinion. I own 2 Stef-6's and have owned all the ltd version at one time or another. yesterday I bought a ESP Stef B7 to replace my previous Stef 7 in green...the Baritone makes a huge difference in the intonation/setup process and I am glad I finally went that route. I will be playing In B a lot more confidently than I have been. The B7 is an amazing instrument. As far as seeing the tones live...I have seen them 10 times, The first time was when they opened up for Pantera and White Zombie in 1996. As with a lot of opening acts I had no idea who they were on paper but they totally blew me away and I have not been the same since. when I am home and want to listen to them I play it all on vinyl to get that warmth and definition they deserve. I dont think I will get to see them this next month when they come around due to the shows being early in the week and a state away...I am ready for #11 tho!


----------



## SuperLocrianLoser (Aug 16, 2013)

My new favourite thread, dedicated to my favourite band of all time.

Listening to Feiticeira full blast never gets old. Pink Maggit still takes me back to my happiest times. Sorry - I bloody LOVE DEFTONES!


----------



## SuperLocrianLoser (Aug 16, 2013)

Picked up a SC608 off eBay for £600 - cannot wait for it to arrive. Need to get some riffs learnt incase stef gets a cold...


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 16, 2013)

SuperLocrianLoser said:


> Picked up a SC608 off eBay for £600 - cannot wait for it to arrive. Need to get some riffs learnt incase stef gets a cold...



Great, post a NGD thread when you're done so we can see the guitar.

Playing Stef's riffs is really cool. Everytime I get my 8 string I have to play a Deftones riff, it's just so simple and yet so awesome. I love it


----------



## flavenstein (Aug 20, 2013)

I just got rid of my Deftones Vinyl Collection on ebay . Hate to see it go. The upshot is there will be a NDD (New drums day?) in the near future...

Meanwhile,


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 20, 2013)

flavenstein said:


> I just got rid of my Deftones Vinyl Collection on ebay . Hate to see it go. The upshot is there will be a NDD (New drums day?) in the near future...



Awwwww. 

How much did you get for it, out of curiosity?


----------



## flavenstein (Aug 20, 2013)

$350 including shipping. It was one of the unsigned ones, number 559 I think


----------



## BlueTrident (Sep 9, 2020)

Right, let’s pick this thread back up! Who is very excited for Ohms?!


----------



## failsafe (Sep 9, 2020)

BlueTrident said:


> Right, let’s pick this thread back up! Who is very excited for Ohms?!


I love it. I wonder how he has that 9 string tuned...


----------



## BlueTrident (Sep 9, 2020)

failsafe said:


> I love it. I wonder how he has that 9 string tuned...



I read on his Instagram that it’s standard 9 string tuning


----------



## gunch (Sep 9, 2020)

Hot take: 
I think he made perfectly fine music with 6s

Gunch’s official Deftone power ranking 

1. White Pony 
2. Around the Fur 
3. Diamond Eyes
4. Koi no Yokan 
5. S/T
6. Saturday Night Wrist 
7. Adrenaline 
8. Gore


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 10, 2020)

1. Koi No Yokan
2. Around the Fur
3. Self Titled
4. Diamond Eyes
5. Adrenaline
6. White Pony
7. Gore
8. SNW


----------



## wankerness (Sep 10, 2020)

1. White Pony
2. Koi No Yokan
3. Saturday Night Wrist
4. Diamond Eyes
5. Adrenaline
6. Around the Fur
7. S/T
8. Gore

The last few on my list have a couple bangers on them but I never feel like listening to most of the tracks.  Adrenaline's entire second half is great but I really don't like the first 5 tracks. SNW and Diamond Eyes are probably about 60/40 good to bad. White Pony and Koi No Yokan are the only two that I can listen to all the way through every single time. I like that they take a lot of chances on everything since AtF, but boy does it result in their albums being hit and miss track to track.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 10, 2020)

wankerness said:


> The last few on my list have a couple bangers on them but I never feel like listening to most of the tracks.  Adrenaline's entire second half is great but I really don't like the first 5 tracks. SNW and Diamond Eyes are probably about 60/40 good to bad. White Pony and Koi No Yokan are the only two that I can listen to all the way through every single time. I like that they take a lot of chances on everything since AtF, but boy does it result in their albums being hit and miss track to track.



Totally agree about White Pony and Koi No Yokan. I would add Around The Fur to that list of albums that I can listen to all the way through. The rest have their bangers for sure. 

My list would be:

1 - White Pony
2 - Koi No Yokan
3 - Around The Fur
4 - Diamond Eyes
5 - Saturday Night Wrist
6 - Self Titled 
7 - Adrenaline





8 - Gore


----------

